# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Vitme ,Nguồn 24v , lọc nguồn , step ,...Dọn dẹp bán nốt

## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mớ trục tròn phi 20 4 trượt bi loại lmk của hãng samick THK . trục dài 495mm  hai đầu đã tarô M8 .hàng tháo máy rất đẹp, cứng
 Giá  ;Đã bán

Động cơ 5pha kèm hộp số 1-5 .  A35K-M566-G5
Giá 150k (đã bán )

Mớ nguồn Hàn Quốc 
Loại 24v -12.5A có 1 cái giá : Đã bán
Loại 24v-9.1A có 3 cái  giá :Đã bán
Lấy cả 4 cái 1100k



 Lọc nguồn 220v-6a 50k/cái

Vitme hansan ishoku 2010 ht tầm 540 còn mới leng keng không một vết ố .đủ gối bk-bf15 
Giá  : Đã bán


Còn tiếp.......rất nhiều
thank các bác

----------


## Ryan

Gạch 2 cặp trượt tròn. Bác inbox dùm stk + phí ship vào SG. :Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đánh dấu.............................................  ........

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Gạch 2 cặp trượt tròn. Bác inbox dùm stk + phí ship vào SG.


2 Cặp có bác gọi đặt gạch luc vừa đăng  .

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Thêm cái khớp nối 8-10 .giá 100k

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Thêm cái khớp nối 8-10 .giá 100k


Mua khớp này bác nhé ! inbox stk thanh toán .

----------


## Mới CNC

Động cơ 5pha kèm hộp số 1-5 . A35K-M566-G5
Giá 150k


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4ZEajxFzj
lấy món này nhé Hải.

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

ok bác  .bác liên hệ sdt ở dưới hoặc inbox em gửi stk

thêm bộ này .chưa có ý tưởng gì nên bán 100k
cái trục phi 20 dài 180 nhé 


Cái enstop có đèn báo đỏ 100k



ba cái connecter nhỏ xinh cho các bác đấu dây :Đã bán

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## legiao

Lấy 1 nguồn 24 v9A nha bác hải

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có vài thứ bán tiếp

Combo tổng dài 800 ht 550 ray 15 4 rãnh bi vitme 2020 còn mới và bót
Măt bích motor size 60 
bản rộng 120 .khoảng cách tâm ray 100 .
Đính kèm 34527
Giá 1700k 
03 cái khớp nối 8-10 .
01 cái khớp 6-8 
Đính kèm 34528
Giá :cái trắng(8-10) 100k .3 cái đỏ 75k/1c 
Lấy cả 300k/4 ( Đã bán )

Cặp vai nhôm 60x60 cao 320 
Đế  kt 85x100
Đính kèm 34530
Đính kèm 34531
Giá Đã bán (2.5kg )
Tấm nhôm  khá đẹp 350x350x12 lỗ m6 chi chít 
Đính kèm 34535
Giá  :Đã bán (4kg )
LÁy cả cặp vai ở trên tính tổng 500k


Giá chưa tính phi ship 
thanks

----------


## nobita_dtmt

bác chủ cho em gạch miếng nhôm 350x350x12 ạ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## kkbao

gạch mớ khớp nối nhe công tôn huynh

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

ok nhận gạch của bác nobita_dtmt và bac kkbao
các bác  lh số dt ở dưới nhé sms

----------


## Himd

cho mình lấy chân nhôm nhé

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## nobita_dtmt

đã chuyển khoản cho bác Công Tôn Tiên Sinh rồi ạ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

ok bác .nhận gạch của bác Himd
RAY RAY trượt
Thêm cặp ray 15 dài 380 4 rãnh bị trắng sáng trượt em ko rơ
Đính kèm 34536
Đính kèm 34537
Giá 400k/cặp

1 thanh ray hàn quốc cục đẹp và mới , dài 385  bản 42 trượt êm phù hợp làm máy nhỏ , in 3d ,máy mô hình....
Đính kèm 34538
Đính kèm 34539
giá 250k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Up mấy thứ còn lại
Thêm cặp ray 15 dài 380 4 rãnh bị trắng sáng trượt em ko rơ
Đính kèm 34536
Đính kèm 34537
Giá 400k/cặp (Đã bán )

1 thanh ray hàn quốc cục đẹp và mới , dài 385  bản 42 trượt êm phù hợp làm máy nhỏ , in 3d ,máy mô hình....
Đính kèm 34538
Đính kèm 34539
giá 250k

Combo tổng dài 800 ht 550 ray 15 4 rãnh bi vitme 2020 còn mới và bót
Măt bích motor size 60 
bản rộng 120 .khoảng cách tâm ray 100 .
Đính kèm 34527
Giá 1700k (11.5 kg)

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Up mấy thứ còn lại
> Thêm cặp ray 15 dài 380 4 rãnh bị trắng sáng trượt em ko rơ
> Đính kèm 34536
> Đính kèm 34537
> Giá 400k/cặp


Mua cặp ray này nhé ! gửi chung với khớp nối mềm 8-10 đã đặt gạch lần trước luôn nhé !

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vâng mai em gửi cho bác nhé .thanks !

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

com bo dây đai nhu hình.tổng dài 450 ht tầm 250  ray 12 . đai bản 3m.1 ray bị xước mặt và một ít ở rãnh nhưng ko ảnh hưởng gì .trượt êm và ko rơ sượng
có nắp che đẹp .tấm đế nhôm dày 12.

Đính kèm 34685
Đính kèm 34686
Đính kèm 34687
Giá thanh lý 350k

step 2pha size 57 dòng 3A touque 2Nm cốt 6.35 hàng còn đẹp. Nhiều quá bán bớt
Đính kèm 34683
Đính kèm 34684
Giá 250k/1 cả 3 con như hình 700k


Combo tổng dài 800 ht 550 ray 15 4 rãnh bi vitme 2020 còn mới và bót
Măt bích motor size 60 
bản rộng 120 .khoảng cách tâm ray 100 .
Đính kèm 34527
Giá 1700k (11.5 kg)

----------


## saudau

> com bo dây đai nhu hình.tổng dài 450 ht tầm 250  ray 12 . đai bản 3m.1 ray bị xước mặt và một ít ở rãnh nhưng ko ảnh hưởng gì .trượt êm và ko rơ sượng
> có nắp che đẹp .tấm đế nhôm dày 12.
> 
> Đính kèm 34685
> Đính kèm 34686i 
> Đính kèm 34687
> Giá thanh lý 350k
> 
> step 2pha size 57 dòng 3A touque 2Nm cốt 6.35 hàng còn đẹp. Nhiều quá bán bớt
> ...


Lấy combo dây đai nhe bác. Inbox cho cái TK nhe bác.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## tranphong248

Saudau huynh nhanh tay thiệtttt

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vâng .nhận gạch bác saudau
thanks

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

1 thanh ray hàn quốc cục đẹp và mới , dài 385  bản 42 trượt êm phù hợp làm máy nhỏ , in 3d ,máy mô hình....
Đính kèm 34538
Đính kèm 34539
giá 200k

Vitme 1210 dài 290 ht 170 có áo con trượt .gối bk8 .còn gối bf rớt đâu mất ko tìm thấy
Đẹp như mới .puluy đai xl

Giá Đã bán
step 2pha size 57 dòng 3A touque 2Nm cốt 6.35 hàng còn đẹp. Nhiều quá bán bớt
Đính kèm 34683
Đính kèm 34684
Giá Đã bán


Combo tổng dài 800 ht 550 ray 15 4 rãnh bi vitme 2020 còn mới và bót
Măt bích motor size 60 
bản rộng 120 .khoảng cách tâm ray 100 .
Đính kèm 34527
Giá Đã bán (11.5 kg)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Eo cái combo dây đai chậm chân rồi  :Frown:

----------


## mig21

> Vitme 1210 dài 290 ht 170 có áo con trượt .gối bk8 .còn gối bf rớt đâu mất ko tìm thấy
> Đẹp như mới .puluy đai xl


để e cây này nha bác, Ib e stk. tks bác

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> để e cây này nha bác, Ib e stk. tks bác


Đã inbox cho bác .thanks

----------


## saudau

May quá, ATM còn đủ để chuyển cho cụ.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vâng .cảm ơn bác. Chiều về kịp em gửi hàng bác luôn .ko thì sáng mai nhé.

----------


## saudau

Sau khi đi đêm với bác Bongmayquathem thì bác chủ thay vì gửi combo cho mình thì gửi thẳng cho bác "bóng mây" nhé. Thanks!

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Sau khi đi đêm với bác Bongmayquathem thì bác chủ thay vì gửi combo cho mình thì gửi thẳng cho bác "bóng mây" nhé. Thanks!


Kaka, Cảm ơn bác saudau. Mà em menly lắm chứ ko bóng đâu  :Smile: )

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

cập nhật cuối tuần ----giảm giá
step 2pha size 57 dòng 3A touque 2Nm cốt 6.35 hàng còn đẹp. Nhiều quá bán bớt
Đính kèm 34683
Đính kèm 34684
Giá 230k/1 cả 3 con như hinh 650k


Combo tổng dài 800 ht 550 ray 15 4 rãnh bi vitme 2020 còn mới và bót
Măt bích motor size 60 
bản rộng 120 .khoảng cách tâm ray 100 .
Đính kèm 34527
 giảm Giá còn 1500k (11.5 kg)

Bộ combo z em đang trồng đã lắp ray và vitme trượt êm ht 160 ray 15 vitme1210
Bản rộng 140
Đế nhôm dày 12  dài 320 thừa tí ray . khớp nối 6.35-6
các bác về gắn step tiếp nhé 


 giá 900k ( Coi như em bán linh kiện )

----------


## dobinh1961

giá tốt  quá khi nào lắp cnc làm vài bộ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## saudau

Bác chủ đo lại giúp mình cái cốt con Step Motor 2 phase với. Theo Manual thì cái cốt đó là 5.8 +/-0.1mm. Mình đang cần đúng con có cái cốt 5.8mm

----------


## mactech

Em lấy bộ combo 800, 1500k bác nhé

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Bác chủ đo lại giúp mình cái cốt con Step Motor 2 phase với. Theo Manual thì cái cốt đó là 5.8 +/-0.1mm. Mình đang cần đúng con có cái cốt 5.8mm


Manual của nó đây bác BM-56L
Cốt 6.35
5.8 là chỗ phay trục để vít chốt puluy

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ok bác .mai qua nhà lấy nhé

----------


## Totdo

gạch 3  con ezi-step 650k
nhắn cho stk mai em chuyển tiền


Minh O935417382

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> gạch 3  con ezi-step 650k
> nhắn cho stk mai em chuyển tiền
> 
> 
> Minh O935417382


ok . như đã alo nhé .
thanks !

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bán nốt cho hết

Thêm cặp ray 15 dài 380 4 rãnh bị trắng sáng trượt em ko rơ. dài 380 
Đính kèm 34536
Đính kèm 34858
Giá Đã bán

Vitme 1210 gối bk8 có bf và áo con trượt .hàng đẹp
Đính kèm 34859
Giá Đã bán

Có bác nào dung ray bản 12 không ạ 
Hiwin hàng còn đẹp dài 400 
Đính kèm 34860
Đính kèm 34861
Giá Đã bán
Thanks các bác !

----------


## saudau

Cặp này thế nào vậy cụ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp đó size 20 skf dài 570

----------


## vuotquaconsong

3 cái motor của em có ko bác , hôm wa có alo cho bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> 3 cái motor của em có ko bác , hôm wa có alo cho bác


có 1 con y chang. 1 con  57 dài 100 touque 2.5Nm   -3A. 1 con size 60 dài 90 toque 2.4Nm-4A
Đính kèm 34874

----------


## itanium7000

> Có bác nào dung ray bản 12 không ạ 
> Hiwin hàng còn đẹp dài 400 
> 
> Đính kèm 34861
> Giá 300k
> Thanks các bác !


Cho em lấy cặp rail Hiwin bản 12mm dài 400mm này nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

> có 1 con y chang. 1 con  57 dài 100 touque 2.5Nm   -3A. 1 con size 60 dài 90 toque 2.4Nm-4A
> Đính kèm 34874


Ghiền 2 con motor quá, bán cho mình đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tối qua bác saudau hỏi mua con dài 100 rồi bác .

----------

saudau

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tiếp Tiếp 
Sau một giai đoạn mua sắm đã hết tiền rồi .bán vài thứ mua gạo ăn
 Ms1 :Combo dây đai 5m dài 500 rộng 170 .ray 15 mới đẹp 4 rãnh bi dài 400.Động cơ step 5pha hộp số tỉ lệ 1:10  (nguyên bản là sevo size 60 hộp số 1:10 )
Đai 5m pluy 20 răng .em gửi luôn cái puluy gốc 20 răng về các bác thêm bạc 12-16 lắp nhé .cái puluy 5m đang lắp trên dc là 5m và 19 răng thôi .
Như vậy coi như bộ này bước 10
Tấm đế Nhôm dày 15mm .HT khoảng 250 
Vỏ nắp che đẹp nặng tầm  9kg , có 2 cảm biến hành trình
Đính kèm 35449
Đính kèm 35450
Đính kèm 35451
Nội thất bên trong rất đẹp .ray ko tỳ vết . có cơ cấu căng đai
Đính kèm 35452
Đính kèm 35453
Đính kèm 35454
  Giá 1 tr 
(chưa phí ship )
Các bác ủng hộ em với ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tiếp Tiếp 
Sau một giai đoạn mua sắm đã hết tiền rồi .bán vài thứ mua gạo ăn
 Step 2 pha khủng long size 86 dài 115 hàng gemany .dòng 6A-8.5Nm .cốt trục 12.7


Giá 700k

Ms2 :Combo dây đai 5m dài 500 rộng 170 .ray 15 mới đẹp 4 rãnh bi dài 400.Động cơ step 5pha hộp số tỉ lệ 1:10  (nguyên bản là sevo size 60 hộp số 1:10 )
Đai 5m pluy 20 răng .em gửi luôn cái puluy gốc 20 răng về các bác thêm bạc 12-16 lắp nhé .cái puluy 5m đang lắp trên dc là 5m và 19 răng thôi .
Như vậy coi như bộ này bước 10
Tấm đế Nhôm dày 15mm .HT khoảng 250 
Vỏ nắp che đẹp nặng tầm  9kg , có 2 cảm biến hành trình
Đính kèm 35449
Đính kèm 35450
Đính kèm 35451
Nội thất bên trong rất đẹp .ray ko tỳ vết . có cơ cấu căng đai
Đính kèm 35452
Đính kèm 35453
Đính kèm 35454
  Giá  :Đã bán

(chưa phí ship )
Các bác ủng hộ em với ạ.

----------


## genji0306

> Tiếp Tiếp 
> Sau một giai đoạn mua sắm đã hết tiền rồi .bán vài thứ mua gạo ăn
>  Step 2 pha khủng long size 86 dài 115 hàng gemany .dòng 6A-8.5Nm .cốt trục 12.7
> 
> 
> Giá 700k
> 
> Ms2 :Combo dây đai 5m dài 500 rộng 170 .ray 15 mới đẹp 4 rãnh bi dài 400.Động cơ step 5pha hộp số tỉ lệ 1:10  (nguyên bản là sevo size 60 hộp số 1:10 )
> Đai 5m pluy 20 răng .em gửi luôn cái puluy gốc 20 răng về các bác thêm bạc 12-16 lắp nhé .cái puluy 5m đang lắp trên dc là 5m và 19 răng thôi .
> ...


gạch nhé bác mai chuyển xiền

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> gạch nhé bác mai chuyển xiền


Vâng .như nc lúc chiều nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Thêm cặp ray 12 hiwin đẹp .dài 400 
Giá 300k (Đã bán )
Đính kèm 35669
Đính kèm 35671

Nguồn 24v-9A 
Giá 250k
Đính kèm 35674
Đính kèm 35675

Dây 4 lõi cho các bác nối spin, step ....
Dài 5m 
Giá 100/1 sợi  . 250k/3  .
Đính kèm 35676

 Step 2 pha khủng long size 86 dài 115 hàng gemany .dòng 6A-8.5Nm .cốt trục 12.7


Giá 700k

----------


## truongkiet

step có driver ko bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> step có driver ko bác


ko có bác ah . cái này thì mua dm542-05 hay dma860h chạy ok lắm. driver 2 pha mua đâu chẳng dc

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

bán gì bây  giờ đây .
Tấm sắt dài 620 dày 10 hai gân dày 20 .thép trắng .có chốt định vị để canh ray 
Các bác xem ảnh . (giá 450k cho tấm sắt )
Đã bán
chỉ tấm sắt thôi ạ .bác nào thích cả ray và mặt bich em cũng chơi-em gắn thử ray 20
Đính kèm 35905
Đính kèm 35906

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Gạch tấm thép cụ ơi

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cụ ở đoạn nào hà nội thế nhể, mai e qua cụ lấy

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

cầu thăng long ạ

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cụ qua zalo đi, e vừa add zalo cụ đấy ạ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

thêm tấm 250x250 dày 20 
2 mặt phay phẳng mat dưới phay hạ bậc 2 bên .thích hợp làm tấm mặt bích cho truc y
có 10 lỗ bắt ốc M6
GIá 250k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Con trượt tròn loại 16uu
40k/ 1 chiếc lấy cả 12 chiếc 350k


 Step 2 pha khủng long size 86 dài 115 hàng gemany .dòng 6A-8.5Nm .cốt trục 12.7
Đính kèm 35476
Đính kèm 35477
Giá- Đã bán
thêm tấm 250x250 dày 20 
2 mặt phay phẳng mat dưới phay hạ bậc 2 bên .thích hợp làm tấm mặt bích cho truc y
có 10 lỗ bắt ốc M6
GIá 200k
Đính kèm 35907
Đính kèm 35908

----------


## Duc87hp

> Con trượt tròn loại 16uu
> 40k/ 1 chiếc lấy cả 12 chiếc 350k
> 
> 
>  Step 2 pha khủng long size 86 dài 115 hàng gemany .dòng 6A-8.5Nm .cốt trục 12.7
> Đính kèm 35476
> Đính kèm 35477
> Giá fix 600k
> thêm tấm 250x250 dày 20 
> ...


E lấy 4 con nhé vừa gọi cho b số điện thoại 0983270187

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Cncbl

> Con trượt tròn loại 16uu
> 40k/ 1 chiếc lấy cả 12 chiếc 350k
> 
> 
>  Step 2 pha khủng long size 86 dài 115 hàng gemany .dòng 6A-8.5Nm .cốt trục 12.7
> Đính kèm 35476
> Đính kèm 35477
> Giá fix 600k
> thêm tấm 250x250 dày 20 
> ...


em lay he nhe bac. 
bac gui stk vao sdt: 0947216576

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> em lay he nhe bac. 
> bac gui stk vao sdt: 0947216576


Vâng . 12 con nhé bác

----------


## Minh Trần

Để E lấy con Step 86 nhá Bác.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

vâng .như đã nc với bác nhé.
thanks !

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

bán cái trụ z 
cao 500 rộng 220 hàn bằng thép 15mm mối hàn rất đẹp .thép trắng hay mạ chống gỉ ko rõ nữa nhưng ko có vết rỉ nào
đế kt 220x170
Phay vuông góc .nặng gần 30kg .4 cái lỗ bắt ốc m10
rất vững chắc .làm máy c phay sắt chắc vẫn ok



GIÁ ra đi 1.2tr

hộp số  size 60 tỉ lệ 1:10 cho servo 200-400w .cốt vào 14 ra 16 
loại này độ rơ nhỏ < 5arc min


giá 500k

con trượt tròn 16uu vẫn con nhiều
giá 40k/ 1 con và 350k/12 con

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

dọn nhà tiếp
Còn 8 con trượt 16uu 
250k/8


Nhôm tấm dày 15mm loại cứng 
kt 475x360x15
GIá 400k (7kg ) ( đã bán)



ray ssr15 như hình .có 3 block đủ bi còn mới 
Giá 250k ( đã bán )


tấm sắt 250x250x20
giá 200k  (Đã bán)

----------


## writewin

có cặp ray 15 hay 20 nào dài 50cm ko hải ơi,

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> có cặp ray 15 hay 20 nào dài 50cm ko hải ơi,


dạ em có ray skf 20 dài 570 .hàng đẹp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Gạch cặp rây ssr15 có 3 block nhe bác.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Gạch cặp rây ssr15 có 3 block nhe bác.


ok.gạch của bác

----------


## thuyên1982

hộp số có thiếu cái gì không bác. em thấy nó thiếu cái vòng để siết cốt motor nếu còn cái vòng đó thì em gạch nhé.
thank.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> hộp số có thiếu cái gì không bác. em thấy nó thiếu cái vòng để siết cốt motor nếu còn cái vòng đó thì em gạch nhé.
> thank.


vâng nó thiếu cái vòng siết trục moto . rơi mất tiêu đâu .tìm ko thấy đâu .cái vòng đó dk trong 17
dạng thế này .DIY chắc ko khó

----------


## dauhaoquang

Tôi lấy tấm nhôm nhé. Và đã nhắn tin cho bác.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Tôi lấy tấm nhôm nhé. Và đã nhắn tin cho bác.


vâng .cảm ơn bác ủng hộ

----------


## writewin

giá bao nhiêu vậy ^^

----------


## Bryan_281989

Mấy con trượt còn ko a? Lỗ bao nhiêu vậy a?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Còn bạn nhé .lỗ 16mm

----------


## Bryan_281989

A còn bao nhiêu con ạ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mình còn 8 con nhé .

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

khung nhôm tháo máy dày 20 mạ đen .cao 400 rộng 430. nặng 10.5kg 
Giá 800k (Đã bán )



Nguồn 24v-9.1A hàn quốc
đã test lên nguồn
Giá 250k


Hộp số tỉ lệ 1 : 10 cho sevo 200-400w 
ngoại hình con đẹp . cốt vào 14 ra 16 . Độ rơ 3-5 arc min
Giá 500k ( đã bán )



Hai cây nhôm tấm dày 25 dài 880 rộng 70 và 120
Giá 500k (Đã bán )

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Up . đã bán khung nhôm

----------


## huanpt

mình lấy hộp số 1/10 nhé. 
Bác cho mình thông tin thanh toán.

Thks

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vâng để em inbox cho bác .

----------


## dangkhoi

Bác ship chậm cho em nhé. e lấy khung nhôm

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Bác ship chậm cho em nhé. e lấy khung nhôm


Vâng em tháo rời và ship chậm cho bác

----------


## jeanvaljean

[QUOTE=Công Tôn Tiên Sinh;104921]Mớ trục tròn phi 20 4 trượt bi loại lmk của hãng samick THK . trục dài 495mm  hai đầu đã tarô M8 .hàng tháo máy rất đẹp, cứng

Bác kiếm giúp em 1 cặp trượt như trong hình dc ko ah ( em chỉ cần con trượt)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

jeanvaljean @. loại này lâu lâu mới thấy . còn loại ko mạ đen thì hay có hơn  .

có một mớ lậu sậu 
EK-EF 12
Khớp nối 8-12 (đỏ )  và 10-12
puluy S3M lỗ 8 dây đai chu vi 231

Giá  tất cả 600k

----------


## huyquynhbk

EK EF có bán lẻ k bác ơi?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> EK EF có bán lẻ k bác ơi?


Giá bán lẻ  200k nhé bác

----------


## GORLAK

Có xé lẻ cặp puly ko bác?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Có xé lẻ cặp puly ko bác?


có bác 150k nhé

----------


## jeanvaljean

[QUOTE=Công Tôn Tiên Sinh;118297]jeanvaljean @. loại này lâu lâu mới thấy . còn loại ko mạ đen thì hay có hơn  .

em ko quan tâm đen hay trắng bác ạh...có 1 cặp là dc...bác giup em

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vâng .để em xem có ko .
 Up ngày chủ nhật

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> jeanvaljean @. loại này lâu lâu mới thấy . còn loại ko mạ đen thì hay có hơn  .
> 
> có một mớ lậu sậu 
> EK-EF 12
> Khớp nối 8-12 (đỏ )  và 10-12
> puluy S3M lỗ 8 dây đai chu vi 231
> 
> Giá  tất cả 600k


Fix giá 550k .
Giá lẻ . 150k cho một loại

----------


## GORLAK

Mình lấy cặp puly nha, COD luôn nhé bác, 150k ra bank ngại quá, inbox thông tin nhé.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mình lấy cặp puly nha, COD luôn nhé bác, 150k ra bank ngại quá, inbox thông tin nhé.


Puluy và ek-ef đã bán rồi ạ.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray HIwin 15 4 rãng bi  còn mới trượt em ko rơ ráo gì dài 830 gì kèm tấm nhôm dày 15 rộng 155
Đính kèm 40706
Đính kèm 40707

GIá 1200k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ truyền đai XL đai bản rộng 23 lõi thép .dài 3.1m
Hai puluy 15 răng và puluy to bản 3m 60 răng


Giá ( đã bán )

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 24v-9.1A .đã test ok. 
Đính kèm 40763
Giá 350k 

Cặp ray Hiwin EG 15  dài 830 còn khá mới bloock như mới ko tì vết 
4 rãnh bi trượt êm ko rơ ráo gì.
Tấm nhôm 830x155x15
Giá 
Ray 850k
Tấm nhôm 350k (5kg)
Đính kèm 40765Đính kèm 40765

----------


## secondhand

Gạch tấm nhôm nhé cụ tiên sinh

----------


## garynguyen

Gọi hoài chả thấy lão ở nhà để lấy hàng :Cool:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Dạ em mới về  HN hôm qua. Sang mai bác đi làm qua .alo em mang ra cho .tại tôi em cũng về muộn .

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Gạch tấm nhôm nhé cụ tiên sinh


Vâng . nhận gạch bác

----------


## Mới CNC

Vỡ ghạch thì tui lấy nhé!

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vâng .có gì em hú bác . 
Vitme THK 1405 hành trình 190 .ko rơ . gối FK10
 
Giá 300k (gach)

Nguồn 24v-9.1A  test ok 
Giá 250k

----------


## rypnd

> Fix giá 550k .
> Giá lẻ . 150k cho một loại


Mình lấy 2 khớp nối nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cái đó bán rồi bác .

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update 
Cặp ray hiwin eg15 loại 4 rãnh bi .trượt êm . block như mới 
Dài 830
Giá 850k
Đính kèm 41012
Đính kèm 41013

Nguồn 24v-9.1A 
Giá 250k 
Đính kèm 41014
Vitme  THK 1405  hành trình 190 .gối FK10 .
Giá 300k (có gạch)
Đính kèm 41015
Hộp số Hamonic size 20 tỉ số 1: 50 cốt vào 14 .mặt bích size 60 .
Đã bán

----------


## huyquynhbk

e gạch tạm con hamonic size 20 nhé bác.e cần ít thông tin mà gọi bác k đc. :Big Grin:

----------


## garynguyen

Nhanh chân hơn huyquynhbk roài. Kakaka

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Nhanh chân hơn huyquynhbk roài. Kakaka


 :Big Grin:  bác nhanh tay ghê nhỉ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nhận gạch bác  huyquynh .bác ấy đến trước

----------


## garynguyen

Xem zalo kìa cụ. Mà e gạch từ hôm qua lận

----------


## huyquynhbk

Sorry cụ Gà ri nhé.e đặt gạch to đùng chỗ cụ Hải từ sáng thứ 2 ah.nên gạch cụ đặt hqua vẫn chậm hơn ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## garynguyen

Tiếc quá! E chậm thật àh. Hic hic

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Tiếc quá! E chậm thật àh. Hic hic


Bác thông cảm em với .
Update 
Còn cặp ray và nguồn 24v

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

update 
vài thứ còn lại
ray hiwin eg15 loại 4 rãnh bi còn rất mới .trượt êm ái 
Đính kèm 42383
Đính kèm 42384
giá 850k

Nguồn 24v-9.1A đã test hoạt đọng tốt 
Đính kèm 42385
giá 250k

con trượt tròn 16uu
Đính kèm 42388
giá 250k/8 con (Đã bán )
con trượt ssr 15 
Đính kèm 42390
giá 250k/4 ( Có gạch)

----------


## mig21

> con trượt ssr 15 
> 
> giá 250k/4


con này bỏ vô ray THK SR15 dc ko bác, nếu dc thì e lấy 4 con này nha

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> con này bỏ vô ray THK SR15 dc ko bác, nếu dc thì e lấy 4 con này nha


bỏ được bác ạ .như cậu với mợ ý.

----------


## mig21

> bỏ được bác ạ .như cậu với mợ ý.


vậy bác để e nhá, mai ck cho bác. tks

----------


## scara.arm

Em gạch 8 cái trượt tròn 16 nếu hàng bao đẹp không lỗi lầm.
Bác cho xin số TK  (VCB là tiện nhất).

Em cần 12 con, bác có đủ không ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em gạch 8 cái trượt tròn 16 nếu hàng bao đẹp không lỗi lầm.
> Bác cho xin số TK  (VCB là tiện nhất).
> 
> Em cần 12 con, bác có đủ không ?


Dạ cái đó em bán hồi sáng mất rồi ạ.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hamonic size 17 tỉ số 1:50 cốt vào 8

----------


## huyquynhbk

cốt 8 hơi nhỏ nhỉ?con này nhỏ hơn con trc e lấy của bác nhiều k?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> cốt 8 hơi nhỏ nhỉ?con này nhỏ hơn con trc e lấy của bác nhiều k?


nhỏ hơn một chút thôi bác ah

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update 
Còn hộp số hamonic và nguồn 24v

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hamonic size 17 tỉ số 1:50 cốt vào 8


giá 500k ( không gồm moto pk569)
Nguồn 24v-9.1A 
Giá 250k 
Đính kèm 41014

Vitme ISOKU 1405  cấp chính xác C5 -hành trình 80 gối áo đầy đủ . puluy đai 3m
quay êm ko rơ lắc tí nào . vitme còn sáng như mới

Giá 350k

Tấm thép phay mài phẳng sáng loáng KT 360X300X20
Nặng 19kg cho các bác làm mặt bàn


Giá fix 350k

----------

lehoongf

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hộp số Hamonic tỉ lệ 1:50 size 17 cốt vào 8 ra mặt bích 

Đính kèm 42971

 giá fix 500k  ( có gạch )

----------

lehoongf

----------


## dangkhoi

miếng nhôm được 2 miếng thì làm mặt bàn ngon

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> miếng nhôm được 2 miếng thì làm mặt bàn ngon


Miếng nhôm nào bác

----------


## dangkhoi

Tấm thép phay mài phẳng sáng loáng KT 360X300X20
Nặng 19kg cho các bác làm mặt bàn

được 2 tấm ko bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Tấm thép phay mài phẳng sáng loáng KT 360X300X20
> Nặng 19kg cho các bác làm mặt bàn
> 
> được 2 tấm ko bác


có 1 tấm thôi bác ạ .

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

bán cặp ray sgl 25 của NB dài 800 loại 4 rãnh bi . ngoại hình rất đẹp mạ đen chống ri
em mới tháo từ máy của em ra để thay ray dài hơn vào . có 2 block thiếu 1 hay 2 viên bi gì đó nhưng ko bị rơ ráo gì có 1 block trượt ko êm lắm
trước mua của Minhcdt lắp trên máy em dc khoảng 6 tháng
trước mua là 1,6 triệu nay thanh lý 
giá 950k (nặng khoảng 8kg ) 120k/kg  (Đã bán)
giá này là quần tụt rồi  nên bác nào dùng dc hót hộ em .ray loại ngắn này nhà em có nhiều quá rồi 
Đính kèm 44004 
Đính kèm 44005
Đính kèm 44006

----------


## Hung rau

Tấm sắt 360x300x20 chuyển vào SG giá bao nhiêu bạn ? 0903065560 Zalo OK

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Tấm sắt 360x300x20 chuyển vào SG giá bao nhiêu bạn ? 0903065560 Zalo OK


phí ship vào sài gòn khoảng 130k bác ah

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

có hai cây nhôm như hình 
dài 700 dày 24 và 16 phay phẳng hết các mặt 
nặng 5.5kg 
Giá 400k/2

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ đai XL dài hơn 3m puluy gắn động cơ loại s3m 60 răng . part gắn moto size 60
day đai dài hơn 3m lõi thép
giá Đã bán

----------


## ktshung

> Bộ đai XL dài hơn 3m puluy gắn động cơ loại s3m 60 răng . part gắn moto size 60
> day đai dài hơn 3m lõi thép
> giá 300k


Em gạch cái này với vitme hành trình 80 nhé bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em gạch cái này với vitme hành trình 80 nhé bác


vâng . nhận gạch bác nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có cái hamonic size 17 tỉ số 1:50 cốt vào 8 . mặt bích sèo 100w . vẫn quay dc mà nghe nó cứ lạo xạo .nên thanh lý 
Giá nghiên cứu . 100k

----------


## waranty

> Có cái hamonic size 17 tỉ số 1:50 cốt vào 8 . mặt bích sèo 100w . vẫn quay dc mà nghe nó cứ lạo xạo .nên thanh lý 
> Giá nghiên cứu . 100k


Cho mình gạch cái này. Bạn chỗ nào nhỉ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em ở hn . gần đầu cầu thăng long

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em ở hn . gần đầu cầu thăng long
Tấm nhôm 790x140x12 . hơi nhiều lỗ m6 và 8
Nặng 3.7kg


Giá 200k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có cái hộp số hamonic tỉ số 1:50 kem moto pk569
sẵn đế làm trục A 
Giá 1tr

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bán cái hộp số vuông góc tỉ lệ 1:15 cốt vào 14 chuẩn sevo 400w. Ra mặt bích
Giá 800k
Đính kèm 44671
Đính kèm 44672
Tiếp theo là 2 hôp số hamonic size 20 tỉ lệ 1:50
Chuẩn cho sevo 200-400w 
1 Con có động cơ yaskawa 200w dây jac như hình và đế sẵn làm trục A . tất cả quay êm.
 1 con ko động cơ .giá . có động cơ 900k
          Ko động cơ . 800k
Bác nào nấy cả 3 là 2.4tr 
Đính kèm 44673
Đính kèm 44674

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy cái vuông nhé, inbox giúp mình stk

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Lấy cái vuông nhé, inbox giúp mình stk


Đã inbox cho bác . có gì bác liên hệ số đt nhé
 Còn 1 em hamonic size 20 có dc 900k ạ

----------


## hminhtq

E gạch con hmn có chân nha cụ

----------


## cncmaster

> Có cái hamonic size 17 tỉ số 1:50 cốt vào 8 . mặt bích sèo 100w . vẫn quay dc mà nghe nó cứ lạo xạo .nên thanh lý 
> Giá nghiên cứu . 100k


Cái này bác chủ bán chưa, chưa bán để cho e nhé, e cũng ở HN, có gì e tiện qua lấy luôn ạ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Chưa bác ah . em đầu cầu thăng long . bác gần qua lấy xa thì em ship tầm 2-30k .đi lại gì nhiều cho mệt bác ah

----------


## cncmaster

Vậy bác cho e gạch nhé, cho e stk e chuyển tiền ah, bác gưi ship cho e nhé, e định qua đấy có tí việc nhưng thôi vậy ạ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme 2010 tổng dài 680 ht 540 hàng đẹp long lanh . đủ gối bk-bf15 và áo con trượt . hàng isoku
Giá 750k .

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Vitme 2010 tổng dài 680 ht 540 hàng đẹp long lanh . đủ gối bk-bf15 và áo con trượt . hàng isoku
> Giá 750k .


Đặt gạch cây này nhé !

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Đặt gạch cây này nhé !


Dạ em bán rồi ah . 
Thêm tấm sắt đen làm Z dài 360 rộng 185 . có lỗ bắt ray 20 hoặc 25  
Trước em mua của bác khanh.
Khoảng 8.5 kg
Giá 300k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tiếp tục bán cho hết thì thôi
Hai vai nhôm dày 25 mạ đen rất cứng . chiều cao 600 rộng như ảnh.
Có thể làm tấm bắt ray cho x hay z . hoặc làm 2 vai cho máy router là ok .
Nặng 13.5kg hai cái .
Giá 400k/cai hoặc 700k/2 cái

----------


## waranty

Cái hộp số vuông bác bán chưa ạ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hộp số vuông góc bán rồi. Hộp số đã hết 
Tiếp 2 tấm nhôm làm X . kích thước 700x145x17
Hai hàng lỗ là m5_lắp vừa ray 20 . 
Hàng tháo máy rất đẹp .
Giá 350k/1cái

----------


## Echchum

Em lấy 1 tấm nhôm bác nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Up . còn hai tấm nhôm đen

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update . các món trên đã bán hết.
Tiếp là combo thép trắng dày 12 mm.
Ray 20 dài 570 .có sẵn luôn 2 chêm ray dài 540 .
Khoảng cách tâm ray 120
 vitme thj 1405 ht400.lắp ghép có chớt định vị chuẩn xác

Giá . 2 tr

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có hai khớp nối 12-14 loại đường kính ngoài phi 45 hàng đẹp
Giá 200k/1
Đính kèm 47131

Cục đôn spin máy c kt 180x170x120 thép trắng .hành tháo máy chính xác
Đính kèm 47133
Giá 400k
3 step size 60 dòng 4A toque 2.4Nm rất mạnh 
Đính kèm 47134
Đính kèm 47135
Giá 800k/3 động cơ
Vitme 1405 ht 80 gối áo đầy đủ có puluy 3m 
Đính kèm 47136
Giá 350k/1 hay 600k /2

----------


## aiemphuong

giá như mình gặp nhau sớm hơn, châm 1 chấm cho bác phía dưới thấy.

----------


## Totdo

Gạch 3 con step BM-60L
Có 1 con thấy không giống nó là loại gì thế bác chủ?
Thấy có 1 con dính luôn khớp nối và vitme là khuyến mãi luôn phải không bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Gạch 3 con step BM-60L
> Có 1 con thấy không giống nó là loại gì thế bác chủ?
> Thấy có 1 con dính luôn khớp nối và vitme là khuyến mãi luôn phải không bác


3 con một loại thôi . tai 1 con có hồi tiếp mà hỏng hồi tiếp rồi .  giá là gồm 3 động cơ thôi .

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch đế spindle nhé bạn!

----------


## Totdo

> 3 con một loại thôi . tai 1 con có hồi tiếp mà hỏng hồi tiếp rồi .  giá là gồm 3 động cơ thôi .


Vậy lấy 3 động cơ thứ 2 chuyển tiền bác nhé.
Nguyên cả bộ vitme dính theo con động cơ thông số thế nào bác, cho giá xem được em lấy luôn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Vậy lấy 3 động cơ thứ 2 chuyển tiền bác nhé.
> Nguyên cả bộ vitme dính theo con động cơ thông số thế nào bác, cho giá xem được em lấy luôn


Khớp nối 8-10 vitsme 16 bước 2.5 . nsk chuẩn c3z
Có part gắn luôn như hình . bác thêm 200k nữa lấy cả bộ ( hữu nghị )

----------


## Hung rau

> Gạch đế spindle nhé bạn!


Sáng thứ 2 chuyển tiền nhé!

----------


## nqhung07

3 con step size 60. Vỡ gạch bác để em nhé. Đang cần 4 con size 57 hoặc 60, lực lớn 2.4nm. Thanks. Giá này good rồi.

----------


## Totdo

Vậy lấy 3 động cơ và bộ vitme luôn bác chủ nhé, ngày mai chuyển tiền
Thank bác

Tb: còn nguồn 24v 9a trở lên em lấy 1 bộ luôn

----------


## Hung rau

> 3 con step size 60. Vỡ gạch bác để em nhé. Đang cần 4 con size 57 hoặc 60, lực lớn 2.4nm. Thanks. Giá này good rồi.


Sài Gòn mình đang còn vexta size 57 như mới, bạn cần mình để lại 3 con giá 600k nhé
LH  0903065560

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## nqhung07

> Sài Gòn mình đang còn vexta size 57 như mới, bạn cần mình để lại 3 con giá 600k nhé
> LH  0903065560


Có nhắn tin cho bác qua điện thoại xin cái mã để tra (0997.249.996)

p/s: sory chủ thớt vì nhắn tin ké nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update. 
Còn 2 khớp nối . 
Thêm tấm thép trắng kt 460x200x15 . có hai hàng lỗ bắt ray 15 . làm mặt bàn cho máy C là rất hợp 
Giá thanh lý 350k .

----------


## Totdo

2 khớp nối 300k cho luôn chuyến bác chủ
thấy đẹp mua sưu tầm chắc rất lâu cũng sẽ dùng đến

----------


## hoahong102

> Update. 
> Còn 2 khớp nối . 
> Thêm tấm thép trắng kt 460x200x15 . có hai hàng lỗ bắt ray 15 . làm mặt bàn cho máy C là rất hợp 
> Giá thanh lý 350k .


tạm gạch, mai đo lại báo bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> tạm gạch, mai đo lại báo bác


Vâng . có gì báo em

----------


## hoahong102

hủy gạch do kích thước ko hợp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Còn 3 cây vitme isoku 1510 ngắn ngắn ht tầm 50 . bán cho bác nào làm gì thì làm . như mới luôn đủ gối bk12 nhé
Giá 600k/ 3 


Cặp ray ssr25 vẫn còn tốt trượt rất em ko rơ dài 1.06m
Kèm theo hai tấm nhôm dày 15 rộng 80 dài 1m và có hai cái cục nhôm bắt trên block như hình . toàn bộ nặng khoăng 16kg . 
Giá thanh lý 2tr .

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bán lẻ cho 1 cây vitme nhé bác hải ơi

----------


## Trung Le

-hú bác chủ
Cho mình lấy 1bọ vime fị-10 đủ gối bk 12 ,cây có cái áo đai ốc nhé
-Bác Cho xin stk vietcombank nt vào Zalo 0918215550
Cảm ơn bác

----------


## Mới CNC

Bác Trung lấy luôn 2 cây về đi hôm nào e qua bác lấy 1 cây. Đàng nào trả ship về Hà Bắc.

----------


## Trung Le

> Bác Trung lấy luôn 2 cây về đi hôm nào e qua bác lấy 1 cây. Đàng nào trả ship về Hà Bắc.


Ong HẢI bán hết rùi.bán cho chú đỗ bình ở THỦ ĐÔ.hic

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bán cả mớ. 600k
Khớp nối 8-10.và 10-12và 6.35-6
Vitme 16 bước 2.5 . và 1402
Enstop có đèn báo puluy s3m cốt 8

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có 2 cặp ray 20 dài 570 . hàng đẹp như mới. Skf japan. 
Giá 900k / cặp

----------


## mig21

> Có 2 cặp ray 20 dài 570 . hàng đẹp như mới. Skf japan. 
> Giá 900k / cặp


E gạch 1 cặp nha bác, thứ 2 ck

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ok bác bác lấy gì thêm thì zalo nhé

----------


## Xuan Gio

> Bán cả mớ. 600k
> Khớp nối 8-10.và 10-12và 6.35-6
> Vitme 16 bước 2.5 . và 1402
> Enstop có đèn báo puluy s3m cốt 8


Co ban le cai khop noi 8-10 khong bac?

----------


## ktshung

> Bán cả mớ. 600k
> Khớp nối 8-10.và 10-12và 6.35-6
> Vitme 16 bước 2.5 . và 1402
> Enstop có đèn báo puluy s3m cốt 8


Em gạch nhé bác

----------


## VanMinh

2 khớp nối 12-14 còn không bác?? Còn em xin gạch

----------


## ktshung

> 2 khớp nối 12-14 còn không bác?? Còn em xin gạch


Loại này không dùng cho tải quá nặng được Minh ơi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hai nguồn 24_v loại 13A và 9A
Hàng tháo máy . 
Giá là 350k và 250k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ combo spindle 
Spindle 1.5 kw zhenyu dài 218 loại 4 bạc đạn. Hàng mới chưa dùng. 
Có đủ kẹp và bơm nước
Biến tần LG 1.5 kw
Toàn bộ đã test chạy ngon lành
Giá 4.5 tr.

----------


## mig21

Xé lẻ spindle ko bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có bác ah.

----------


## Duccdt06

spindle giá bao nhiêu bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> spindle giá bao nhiêu bác


Spindle giá 2.5tr nhé các bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme THK 1605_ht190.
Nút khá dài. Quay êm
Ko có gối áo gì cả
Giá 300k
Đính kèm 52796

Vitme 1205 hành trinh 70
Gối bk-bf10. Có áo như hình
Giá 250k
Đính kèm 52797
Đính kèm 52798

----------


## Mới CNC

Vitme 1205 hành trinh 70
Gối bk-bf10. Có áo như hình
Giá 250k
Đính kèm 52797
Đính kèm 52798[/QUOTE]

lấy cây này nhé Hải

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Vitme 1205 hành trinh 70
> Gối bk-bf10. Có áo như hình
> Giá 250k
> Đính kèm 52797
> Đính kèm 52798


lấy cây này nhé Hải[/QUOTE]

Dạ cây ngắn hay cây dài bác ơi

----------


## Mới CNC

cây ngắn nhé Hải ơi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> cây ngắn nhé Hải ơi


Ok a . anh cho em sdt hoặc anh sms vào sđt của em ở dưới ạ

----------


## quocquan

[

step 2pha size 57 dòng 3A touque 2Nm cốt 6.35 hàng còn đẹp. Nhiều quá bán bớt
Đính kèm 34683
Đính kèm 34684
Giá 250k/1 cả 3 con như hình 700k


step 2 pha còn không bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> [
> 
> step 2pha size 57 dòng 3A touque 2Nm cốt 6.35 hàng còn đẹp. Nhiều quá bán bớt
> Đính kèm 34683
> Đính kèm 34684
> Giá 250k/1 cả 3 con như hình 700k
> 
> 
> step 2 pha còn không bác


Dạ step 2 pha em bán hết rồi bác ah.
Update 
Vitme 1605 thi hành trình 190
Giá 300k

Nguồn 24v-9A . giá 250k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có mấy cái ụ nhôm . làm z máy c
Kt 180x170x470 nhôm dày 15 gân sau 12 
Khá đẹp
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 52911
Đính kèm 52912
Vitme các loại
Đính kèm 52913

----------


## huyquynhbk

cặp vitme thứ 2 từ trên xuống thông số + giá ntn a ơi?cả cặp ray hiwin kia nữa ah

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ray hiwin 15 dài 280 ht 160
Giá 350 k
Vitme ngắn 1205 ht70 
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 52918
Vitme thj 1605 ht 190 
Giá 250k
Đính kèm 52917
Thanh ray 15 lẻ loi PMI dài 520 có 1 bloock trượt
Giá 200kĐính kèm 52919

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update tổng kết



> Ray hiwin 15 dài 280 ht 160
> Giá 350 k
> Vitme ngắn 1205 ht70 
> Giá 250k
> Đính kèm 52918
> Vitme thj 1605 ht 190 
> Giá 250k
> Đính kèm 52917
> Thanh ray 15 lẻ loi PMI dài 520 có 1 bloock trượt
> Giá 200kĐính kèm 52919

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Combo nhôm . 
Nhôm tấm dày 20mm. 
Ray thk hsr 15---- vitme 1620
Hanh trình dc 450 trượt êm ái 
Bản rộng 140
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 53594
Đính kèm 53595

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tấm sắt làm trục z 
Kt dài 320 rộng 142 dày 15 loại thép rất khó gỉ
Giá 150k ( có gạch )

----------


## saudau

Lụm tấm thép nhe cụ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tấm nhôm làm trục x 
Dài 500 rộng 140 dày 15 khá đẹp
Giá đã bán (có gạch)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ba cái khớp nối . 
Vàng 10-14 con óc hãm bị toét chưa tháo dc ra
Đen 8-14
Đỏ 8-12
Giá đã bán

----------


## tuandd1

> Tấm nhôm làm trục x 
> Dài 500 rộng 140 dày 15 khá đẹp
> Giá 200k


Mình vừa gọi điện gạch tấm nhôm, thứ 2 mình ck.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mình vừa gọi điện gạch tấm nhôm, thứ 2 mình ck.


Ok bác .cảm ơn bác

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch 2 ụ nhôm làm trục z nhé bác!

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Gạch 2 ụ nhôm làm trục z nhé bác!


Ok. Nhận gạch bác

----------


## thuongdtth

[QUOTE=Công Tôn Tiên Sinh;136364]Có mấy cái ụ nhôm . làm z máy c
Kt 180x170x470 nhôm dày 15 gân sau 12 
Khá đẹp
Giá 550k/1
Đính kèm 52911
Đính kèm 52912


còn kg để mình 1 cặp nha
0982104041  thưởng

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

[QUOTE=thuongdtth;137656]


> Có mấy cái ụ nhôm . làm z máy c
> Kt 180x170x470 nhôm dày 15 gân sau 12 
> Khá đẹp
> Giá 550k/1
> Đính kèm 52911
> Đính kèm 52912
> 
> 
> còn kg để mình 1 cặp nha
> 0982104041  thưởng


Em còn 1 cặp . có bác gạch mà ko biết có lấy ko . đến tối em báo bác nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update 
Block SR 20 hàng rất mới 99%. Trượt êm
Giá Đã bán

----------


## thuyên1982

> Update 
> Block SR 20 hàng rất mới 99%. Trượt êm
> Giá 100k/1


cụ cho em lấy mớ này nhé

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> cụ cho em lấy mớ này nhé


Vâng . cám ơn bác ủng hộ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update
 còn cái biến tần LG 1.5k
Giá  (đã bán)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ kẹp spin D80 cho spin 1.5k -bơm nước làm mát 45w
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray HSR 20 mạ đen trượt  êm rất bót
Dài 360 hành trình tối đa là 210
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 54243

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ba cây vitme ht lần lượt là 200-300 và 400 hai cây ngắn bước 5 cây dài bước 10.  Hàng đẹp quay êm ko rơ nút dài
Giá lần lượt là đã bán
Đính kèm 54293

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ray NSK- LS15 dài 820 còn rất mới trượt còn bót ko rơ. Loại 4 rãnh bi
Đính kèm 54302
Đính kèm 54303
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ đế combo bằng nhôm kt 585x140 
Hai hàng lỗ bắt ray 15. Khoảng cách tâm ray là 94.5
 Phay sẵn vị trí bắt vitme . khoảng cát bk-bf là 550
Đính kèm 54573
Đính kèm 54576
Đính kèm 54577
Giá Đã bán
Vitme THK 1405 mạ đen đủ gối áo tổng dài 630 có thể điều chỉnh dc ngắn hơn
Hành trình 440 quay rất êm
Đính kèm 54574
Đính kèm 54575
Giá 600k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có bác nào làm máy tiện ko 
Em có cái combo x hành trình ngắn nhưng rất đẹp
Ht khoảng 50-60mm
Ray hsr15 mạ đen đẹp và trượt êm .khoảng cách tâm ray 120 . tâm nhôm dày 15 bản rộng 160 dài 330
Động cơ 5pha pk569 . khớp nối đầy đủ 
Vitme thj 1402



Giá 1tr

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bộ đế combo bằng nhôm kt 585x140 
> Hai hàng lỗ bắt ray 15. Khoảng cách tâm ray là 94.5
>  Phay sẵn vị trí bắt vitme . khoảng cát bk-bf là 550
> Đính kèm 54573
> Đính kèm 54576
> Đính kèm 54577
> Giá 400k/1
> Vitme THK 1405 mạ đen đủ gối áo tổng dài 630 có thể điều chỉnh dc ngắn hơn
> Hành trình 440 quay rất êm
> ...


Mình lấy đế nhôm nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mình lấy đế nhôm nhé


Ok bác . bác liên hệ đt em nhé

----------


## Trung Le

Ơ đế nhôm minh bảo lấy mà bác hải.do bận quá lên chưa Ck đc cho bác đấy..(minh Ck qua ATM)

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Ơ đế nhôm minh bảo lấy mà bác hải.do bận quá lên chưa Ck đc cho bác đấy..(minh Ck qua ATM)


Em có đủ hàng bán cho các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Còn gì clear hết đi Hải ơi, đổi qua bánh trưng ăn tết

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Tuancoi

> Em có đủ hàng bán cho các bác


Có khó khăn, thì mình xin nhường cho bác Trungle .

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Trung Le

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Có khó khăn, thì mình xin nhường cho bác Trungle .


Vâng. Vậy cũng dc .

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đầu năm kéo bài

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ba cây vitme 
Thk 1405 ht 440 đủ gối áo . chất lượng tốt. :giá 600k   ( màu đen )
Thk 1510 hành trình 400 chất lượng tốt quay cực êm
Giá 550k ( màu trắng )
Cây ngắn là TBI 1605 hành trình 200. Quay êm ko rơ ráo gì cả đủ gối 
Giá 400k
Đính kèm 54839
Đính kèm 54840

3 bộ step 5 pha 
Drive PMD07U+ motor pk569AE
Hàng mới tháo tủ còn rất đẹp đủ jack cắm và thêm một đoạn dây.
Giá 600k/bộ
Đính kèm 54841
Đính kèm 54842
Đính kèm 54843

----------


## dangkhoi

mo to size 86 phải ko bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> mo to size 86 phải ko bác


Size 60 bác ah

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vài thứ lặt vặt
hai cặp ray THK sr15 dài 260 và 280 . trượt êm. 
Giá 400k/ cặp hoặc 700k/2 cặp
Đính kèm 55062
Gối FK 10 vẫn còn rất tốt
Đính kèm 55063
Giá 350k/3
Khớp nối 10-14 nhôm. Loại đường kính 32 dài 40
Đính kèm 55064
Giá 100k/1( có gạch)

----------


## aiemphuong

e lấy 1 cái khớp 10-14 nha bác

----------


## manipul

em lấy cái khớp còn lại.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nhôm tấm ve chai . (70k/kg)
Tấm đen dày 20 rộng 80 dài 1.17m
Giá 350k
Trắng 2 thanh như nhau dài 890 rộng 78 dày 15. Hạ bậc 13 lắp vừa ray 25 
Giá 350k/2 thanh
Đính kèm 55081
Đính kèm 55082

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Em gạch tấm nhôm và 2 thanh nha bác

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Em xin hủy gạch do ko đúng nhu cầu sử dụng. So sorry bác chủ

----------


## secondhand

> Gối FK 10 vẫn còn rất tốt
> Đính kèm 55063
> Giá 350k/3


Lấy 3 cái gối này nhé bác!

----------


## Trung Le

Ái chà chà.."THẦY GIÀ" được "TỶ TỶ" mở kho rùi..

----------


## saudau

> Ái chà chà.."THẦY GIÀ" được "TỶ TỶ" mở kho rùi..


Ku Trung nó bảo ông già kìa "ông Đồ Cũ".

----------


## bientanservoplc

Bác có nguồn 24v nào nhỏ nhỏ giá rẻ để em về test đống cảm biến ở nhà không bác ơi ?

----------


## Gamo

Ra ngoài Nhật Tảo kìa bác, 30A giá 300K, đương nhiên chất lượng thì phải xem lại nhưng dư sức test đống cảm biến rồi  :Cool:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Dạ em có vài thứ thỉnh thoảng lôi ra bán thôi. 
Em so với các bác thì e còn ít tuổi thôi mà.
Khớp nối đã bán. 3 gối fk có gạch.
Ảnh tấm nhôm

----------


## Trung Le

> Ku Trung nó bảo ông già kìa "ông Đồ Cũ".


E Cứ tưởng cụ già mà nghĩ cụ im hơi lặng tiếng..nhưng hóa ra em nhầm..
Vẫn Thính+ tinh mắt lắm anh Khoa ơi.có mấy món ngon bổ rẻ cụ lụm sạch rùi..

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Combo nhôm khác cứng cáp. Vitme 1510 cấp c5
Ray 15 bản rộng 140 .

Giá (đã bán)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ step 2 pha + bộ truyền đai s3m
Moto. Size 57 dòng 4.24A và  puluy s3m dây dai dài khoảng 700 . 
Tất cả moto và puluy . part gá nhôm đều đẹp long lanh như mới 
Giá (đã bán )
Đính kèm 55269
Đính kèm 55270
Đính kèm 55271
Đính kèm 55272

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme THK 1405 mạ đen đủ gối áo tổng dài 630 có thể điều chỉnh dc ngắn hơn
Hành trình 440 quay rất êm đầy đủ gối và áo
Đính kèm 54574
Đính kèm 54575
Giá 600k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme thj 1405 ht 440 mạ đen đẹp. Quay êm .gối áo đầy đủ


Đính kèm 55668
Giá 600k
Vitme 2010 ht 300. 
Tình trạng đẹp như mới gối áo đầy đủ
Cấp c1
Giá 800/1 hoặc 1.5 tr/2
Đính kèm 55669
Đính kèm 55670
Vitme 1510 tổng dài 650 ht dc 530 gối 12 . chiều cao đến tâm gối là 30 .trắng sáng như mới, quay êm. 
Giá 500k
Đính kèm 55671
Đính kèm 55672

----------


## GORLAK

Lấy 01 cây 2010 C1 nhé bác

----------


## Hung rau

Lấy luôn cây còn lại 20 bước 10 cấp c1

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ok . nhận gạch các bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có hai cái cục thế này . quay êm . hiện đang dùng để làm đô chơi cho con gái. 
Bác nào có ý tưởng gì thì dùng. Chỗ to khoảng phi 90 nhỏ phi 60. 
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray NSK S25 loại có đệm nhựa nên trượt cực êm 
Dài 1.5m có 8 con trượt .ray và block còn sáng bóng
Có một đoạn khoảng 10cm hơi xấu một chút nhưng ko ảnh hưởng gì vẫn êm ái như thường . bác nào ko thích cắt làm hai cặp 400 và 1m . bỏ đoạn xấu đi . 
Nặng 12kg . 
Đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Combo dây đai ht250 hai ray bản 15 
Sử dụng đai t5 có cơ cấu căng đai
Kèm hộp số 1:10. Mặt bích servo 100w
Kt dài 500 rộng 110
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có mấy bộ vit ngắn ngắn
Bán cho các bác lấy gối .Ek-Ef 10 vòng bi vẫn còn rất tốt
Giá 180k/1  hoặc 800k/5
Đính kèm 56103
 Hộp số 1:5 cho servo 100w. Độ rơ <3 arcmin
Đính kèm 56104
Đính kèm 56105
Giá đã bán

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Đặt gach bác bộ dồ chơi cho con gái . 
Đã liện lạc qua zalo bác .Thanks

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## GORLAK

Cục đen đen còn ko bác, lấy 2 cục về chế tào lao chơi

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Lọc nguồn 10A và 20A hàng japan và korea

giá 300k/2

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme 1405 Thk mạ đen đẹp quay êm ko rơ tý nào luôn . đủ gối áo. Hành trình 440
Giá 550k

----------


## mylove299

> Vitme 1405 Thk mạ đen đẹp quay êm ko rơ tý nào luôn . đủ gối áo. Hành trình 440
> Giá 550k


Bác có cây me nhỏ nào hành trình tầm 250 không nhỉ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Bác có cây me nhỏ nào hành trình tầm 250 không nhỉ


Dạ em chỉ có cây 1520 là ht 250 thôi bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Thêm cặp hiwin mgn12 tải nhẹ 
Hàng còn đẹp sáng bóng trượt êm
Một cây dài 370 và một cây dài 560
Giá 300k
Đính kèm 56413
Đính kèm 56414

----------


## waranty

Cho mình gạch cặp hiwin mgn12 này nhé. ĐT 0988.--4OO/7/5/năm. Thanks bạn!

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Cho mình gạch cặp hiwin mgn12 này nhé. ĐT 0988.--4OO/7/5/năm. Thanks bạn!


dạ em bán cho một bác ở trong bình thạnh- hcm rồi bác ah
thanks bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray size15 PMI loại 4 rãnh bi.  Còn sáng đẹp êm ái. Dài 260 hành trình 130. Đính kèm 56787
Giá 400k
Vitme thk 1510 cũng sáng đẹp êm ái.  Gối bk-bf 12
Hành trình 390
Đính kèm 56788
Giá   (đã bán)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mỡ bò dùng cho ray và vitme
Giá 250k/1típ 80g

----------


## jeanvaljean

Cây lược giá sao ạ? Hihi

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Cây lược giá sao ạ? Hihi


Cái đó của con gái.  Em Ko dám bán bác ah

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

2 cặp ray 15 loại 4 rãnh bi.  Hàng còn đẹp 
Cặp dài 470 giá 500k
Cặp ngắn 260 giá đã bán) 
Lấy cả 2 thì 850k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Combo tải nhẹ .  ray 12 vitme bước 10
Bản rộng 110 dài 550 . hành trình 370 
Có sẵn khớp nối và mặt bích lắp sevo 100w và 3 cảm biến hành trình
Giá đã bán 
Đính kèm 57138
Đính kèm 57139
Cặp ray 15 của NB loại 2 rãnh bi dài 270. Đủ bi.  Còn mới trượt êm
Đính kèm 57140
Giá 250k

----------


## mactech

Em lấy bộ combo 1tr trên bác Hải nhé?

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ok bác. Cảm ơn bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ke vuông thép.  Kt rộng 200 cao 430 .  phần đế kt 200x150
Hàng tháo máy rất đẹp .  thép dày 15mm
Đính kèm 57142
Đính kèm 57143
Giá 600k
Combo THK tổng dài 750 rộng 140 hành trình 500
Ray 15 vitme 1520 mạ đen chống gỉ .  
Hàng  đẹp long lanh trượt  rất mượt có đủ nắp đậy 
Mặt bích lắp step 60 hoặc servo 200w

Giá (đã bán)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## accanywhere

> Ke vuông thép.  Kt rộng 200 cao 430 .  phần đế kt 200x150
> Hàng tháo máy rất đẹp .  thép dày 15mm
> Đính kèm 57142
> Đính kèm 57143
> Giá 600k
> Combo THK tổng dài 750 rộng 140 hành trình 500
> Ray 15 vitme 1520 mạ đen chống gỉ .  
> Hàng  đẹp long lanh trượt  rất mượt có đủ nắp đậy 
> Mặt bích lắp step 60 hoặc servo 200w
> ...


mình đặt gạch cái combo nhé. Thông tin liên lạc đã gửi vào zalo của b.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> mình đặt gạch cái combo nhé. Thông tin liên lạc đã gửi vào zalo của b.


Dạ 2 bộ này em bán rồi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ke vuông kt cao 430 rộng 200 .  phần đế kt 150x200
Thép dày 15mm
Giá fix  ( đã bán )

----------

tranphong248

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ combo tải nhẹ  .  ray NB 15 vitme phi8 bước 2 
Step vexta pk266 có giảm rung.  
 Rộng 180 dài 300. .Hành trình 80
Hiện thiếu mặt bích do em cần gấp nên đã dùng vào việc khác
Hàng sáng đẹp long lanh . ko một vết xước nào
Có nắp che đầy đủ.  
Có 2 cảm biến hành trình đầy đủ
Giá bán (đã bán) 
Đính kèm 57320
Đính kèm 57321
Đính kèm 57322

----------


## Xuan Gio

Upppppppppppppppppppp

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em xi mon nay.


Vâng. Nhận gạch bác.  Thanks bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Còn cặp ray 15 dài 470 loại 4 rãnh bi.trượt em ái
giá 500k

----------


## saudau

Ray mã gì vậy bác?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Ray mã gì vậy bác?


ray PMI mã msb15 bác ạ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Biến tần LS 2.2k loại IG 5A hàng mới  chưa dùng  còn trong hộp ( vẫn còn trinh) 
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 57416
Đính kèm 57417
Đính kèm 57418

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có bộ xz . hành trình 470x110
X : ray NSK NH20 vitme 1510 part gắn moto size 60. Đế nhôm combo rất dày
Z : ray SHS 15 vitme 16 bước 2.5 của nsk cấp c3z part moto size 57
Đôn ray bằng inox đẹp. 
Hai bộ này em ráp lại theo gờ nhôm tháo máy nên rất chuẩn. Quay rất nhẹ nhàng êm ái . 
Cả bộ nặng 25-30 kg .(có khi nặng hơn )
Giá 5tr . 
bác nào quan tâm cần thêm thông tin thì em sẽ giải đáp

----------


## Mới CNC

có bộ nào như này mà ht khoảng 370*370 không Hải ơi? mình có ông anh đang tìm bộ như vầy.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> có bộ nào như này mà ht khoảng 370*370 không Hải ơi? mình có ông anh đang tìm bộ như vầy.


dạ em ko có bộ ht như vậy

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray shs 20v mạ đen cực kì bót
Dài 280
Giá 650 k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

update) 
Có bộ xz . hành trình 470x110
X : ray NSK NH20 vitme 1510 part gắn moto size 60. Đế nhôm combo rất dày
Z : ray SHS 15 vitme 16 bước 2.5 của nsk cấp c3z part moto size 57
Đôn ray bằng inox đẹp. 
Hai bộ này em ráp lại theo gờ nhôm tháo máy nên rất chuẩn. Quay rất nhẹ nhàng êm ái . 
Cả bộ nặng khoảng 25kg
bác nào quan tâm cần thêm thông tin thì em sẽ giải đáp




Giá fix 4.2tr
Cặp ray shs20 mạ đen loại có đệm nhựa trượt rất êm. dài 280


Giá 650k
Còn cặp ray PMI15 dài 470 loại 4 rãnh bi.trượt êm ái

giá 450k
Bộ step 2 pha size 42 dòng max 4A loại có hồi tiếp kèm hộp số 1;5 rất đẹp cốt ra mặt bích 
cả bộ nhìn rất long lanh 



giá 400k

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

m lấy bộ step 42 nhé, ngày kia về hn m chạy qua lấy

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> m lấy bộ step 42 nhé, ngày kia về hn m chạy qua lấy


Ok bác . về thì alo em để lấy hàng nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

update) 
Có bộ xz . hành trình 470x110
X : ray NSK NH20 vitme 1510 part gắn moto size 60. Đế nhôm combo rất dày
Z : ray SHS 15 vitme 16 bước 2.5 của nsk cấp c3z part moto size 57
Đôn ray bằng inox đẹp. 
Hai bộ này em ráp lại theo gờ nhôm tháo máy nên rất chuẩn. Quay rất nhẹ nhàng êm ái . 
Cả bộ nặng khoảng 25kg
bác nào quan tâm cần thêm thông tin thì em sẽ giải đáp
Đính kèm 57720
Đính kèm 57721
Đính kèm 57722
Đính kèm 57723
Giá fix 4.2tr
Cặp ray shs20 mạ đen loại có đệm nhựa trượt rất êm. dài 280
Đính kèm 57767
Đính kèm 57768
Giá 650k
Còn cặp ray PMI15 dài 470 loại 4 rãnh bi.trượt êm ái
Đính kèm 57371
giá 450k
Bộ step 2 pha size 42 dòng max 4A loại có hồi tiếp kèm hộp số 1;5 rất đẹp cốt ra mặt bích 
cả bộ nhìn rất long lanh 
Đính kèm 57806
Đính kèm 57807
Đính kèm 57808
giá 400k

----------


## trucnguyen

Sorry.. Post nhầm.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> update) 
> Có bộ xz . hành trình 470x110
> X : ray NSK NH20 vitme 1510 part gắn moto size 60. Đế nhôm combo rất dày
> Z : ray SHS 15 vitme 16 bước 2.5 của nsk cấp c3z part moto size 57
> Đôn ray bằng inox đẹp. 
> Hai bộ này em ráp lại theo gờ nhôm tháo máy nên rất chuẩn. Quay rất nhẹ nhàng êm ái . 
> Cả bộ nặng khoảng 25kg
> bác nào quan tâm cần thêm thông tin thì em sẽ giải đáp
> Đính kèm 57720
> ...


Cuối tuần e update cái ạ 
Hộp số kèm step đã bạn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update    đầu tuần
update) 
Có bộ xz . hành trình 470x110
X : ray NSK NH20 vitme 1510 part gắn moto size 60. Đế nhôm combo rất dày
Z : ray SHS 15 vitme 16 bước 2.5 của nsk cấp c3z part moto size 57
Đôn ray bằng inox đẹp. 
Hai bộ này em ráp lại theo gờ nhôm tháo máy nên rất chuẩn. Quay rất nhẹ nhàng êm ái . 
Cả bộ nặng khoảng 25kg
bác nào quan tâm cần thêm thông tin thì em sẽ giải đáp
Đính kèm 57720
Đính kèm 57721
Đính kèm 57722
Đính kèm 57723
Giá fix 4.2tr
Cặp ray shs20 mạ đen loại có đệm nhựa trượt rất êm. dài 280
Đính kèm 57767
Đính kèm 57768
Giá 650k
Còn cặp ray PMI15 dài 470 loại 4 rãnh bi.trượt êm ái
Đính kèm 57371
giá 450k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray 15 . loại 4 rãnh bi.mạ đen trượt êm ái nhẹ nhàng
Mỗi ray 1 block dài. 
Tổng dài 570
Giá 500k (đã bán )

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tủ điện kt 400x300x160
Giá 250k



Cặp ray THK sr20 dài 520 .loại block 2 lỗ 
1 cây ray đen một cây ray trắng. Trượt êm
Giá 600k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Tủ điện kt 400x300x160
> Giá 250k
> 
> 
> 
> Cặp ray THK sr20 dài 520 .loại block 2 lỗ 
> 1 cây ray đen một cây ray trắng. Trượt êm
> Giá 600k


Update 
Cặp ray 15 dài 570 đã bán. 
Còn cặp sr20 và bộ conbo xz

----------


## Mới CNC

> Update    đầu tuần
> update) 
> Có bộ xz . hành trình 470x110
> X : ray NSK NH20 vitme 1510 part gắn moto size 60. Đế nhôm combo rất dày
> Z : ray SHS 15 vitme 16 bước 2.5 của nsk cấp c3z part moto size 57
> Đôn ray bằng inox đẹp. 
> Hai bộ này em ráp lại theo gờ nhôm tháo máy nên rất chuẩn. Quay rất nhẹ nhàng êm ái . 
> Cả bộ nặng khoảng 25kg
> bác nào quan tâm cần thêm thông tin thì em sẽ giải đáp
> ...


XZ Đẹp quá!

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bán 4 block Hsr 20 loại có cánh. Hàng còn rất mới và đẹp . trượt êm .
Kèm một cây ray dài 400
Giá cho 4 block + 1 cây ray là 600k

----------


## BKH

> Bán 4 block Hsr 20 loại có cánh. Hàng còn rất mới và đẹp . trượt êm .
> Kèm một cây ray dài 400
> Giá cho 4 block + 1 cây ray là 600k


E gạch cái này nha

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> E gạch cái này nha


Ok. Bác liên hệ sđt nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme THK 1405 hành trình 300
Quay rất êm mượt
Giá 500k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cho em update cuối tuần . bán nốt mấy thứ ạ
Mong các bác ủng hộ
Ray + block thj hsr 20 đã bán 
Còn bộ xz , ray pmi 15. Ray thk sr 20 . vitme 1405
Và hộp tủ điện

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update cuối tuần. 
Có bộ combo xx. Một bác đặt gạch lấy bảo em đổi vít trục z từ bước 2.5 sang bước 10 theo ý bác ấy. Đên lúc đổi xong thì lại ko thấy bác ấy đâu
Nên em đăng lên đây
Bộ combo xz ht 470x110
X ray nsk 20 vitme 1510 part gắn moto size 60 và khớp nối 8-8
Z ray shs15 vitme 1510 part  gắn moto size 57 hoặc 60 có khớp nối 10-8
Để nhôm rất dày.rất cứng vững cả bộ rất đẹp
Giá đã bán
Bác nào quan tâm cần thêm thông tin thì liên hệ zalo em nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có ít ray bản 15 còn rất mới. Loại 4 rãnh bi trượt êm .
Bi bọng đầy đủ. 
Dài 540 
Giá 500k/ cặp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Có ít ray bản 15 còn rất mới. Loại 4 rãnh bi trượt êm .
> Bi bọng đầy đủ. 
> Dài 540 
> Giá 500k/ cặp


Update
 Ray 15 vẫn còn nhiều

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có tấm sắt đen của bộ trượt linea
Dài 1.2 m rộng 185. Dày 18 mm
Giá 900k

----------


## hung1706

Ray 15 còn mấy cặp vậy anh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Ray 15 còn mấy cặp vậy anh


Dạ còn 6cặp bác ah

----------


## Phươngcnc

E lấy tấm sắt đen nhe bác
0939867788 zalo

----------


## hung1706

Vậy em lấy hết 6 cặp inbox em giá đẹp nha :3

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Vậy em lấy hết 6 cặp inbox em giá đẹp nha :3


Đã sms cho bác. 
Tấm sắt đen có gạch

----------


## linhdt1121

X,z bao xièng đấy bác ơi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> X,z bao xièng đấy bác ơi


Dạ bộ ấy em bán rồi bác ạ

----------


## tranloi

> Mớ trục tròn phi 20 4 trượt bi loại lmk của hãng samick THK . trục dài 495mm  hai đầu đã tarô M8 .hàng tháo máy rất đẹp, cứng
>  Giá  ;Đã bán
> Đính kèm 32465
> Động cơ 5pha kèm hộp số 1-5 .  A35K-M566-G5
> Giá 150k (đã bán )
> Đính kèm 32470
> Mớ nguồn Hàn Quốc 
> Loại 24v -12.5A có 1 cái giá : Đã bán
> Loại 24v-9.1A có 3 cái  giá :Đã bán
> ...


nguồn còn không bcs

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> nguồn còn không bcs


Dạ nguồn em đang hết roof bác ah

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có 6 cây nhôm 4080 dài 960
Mỗi cây nặng 2.5 kg
Giá  ve chai 55k/kg ( có gạch )

----------


## dangduc

> Có 6 cây nhôm 4080 dài 960
> Mỗi cây nặng 2.5 kg
> Giá  ve chai 55k/kg ( có gạch )


Tiếc quá chậm chân mất rồi =.=, nát gạch để e nhé bác.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Tiếc quá chậm chân mất rồi =.=, nát gạch để e nhé bác.


Vâng. THanks bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Lại bán tiếp các bác ạ
Lọc khí hay gì đó . .. Chả biết
Tự tay em vừa tháo trong máy ra đẹp như mới
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 62043

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cảm biến hành trình omron 
Giá đã bán

Tiếp là 4 con cảm biến quang cũng của omron
Giá đã bán

Tất cả đều mới tháo ra. Còn rất đẹp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bán con step 5 pha có thắng từ
Giá 200k ( có gạch )



Bán cái nguồn hai đầu ra.  vừa tháo tủ ra. Đẹp như mới
Giá đã bán


Cái này chả biết nguồn gì thấy có cái biến áp
Giá 150k




Lấy cả ba món thì 500k

----------


## 4fun

E ơi a lấy gạch cái step 5pha có thang từ nhé. Liên hê zalo e sau.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> E ơi a lấy gạch cái step 5pha có thang từ nhé. Liên hê zalo e sau.


Ok anh.  Khi nào lấy báo  em .

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có bộ đầu lase kèm camera
Dùng ray và vitme bước 1 ht tầm 50




Đang tìm thêm thông tin
Tháo từ máy hàn chip

----------


## hung1706

Step 569 bể gạch để em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Có bộ đầu lase kèm camera
> Dùng ray và vitme bước 1 ht tầm 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Đang tìm thêm thông tin
> Tháo từ máy hàn chip


Camera còn bộ xử lú ảnh ko bác?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Step 569 bể gạch để em nhé


Vâng. Bể gạch em để cho bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Camera còn bộ xử lú ảnh ko bác?


Trong tủ điện còn mấy cái bản mạch. Em cũng ko biết cái nào là xử lý ảnh nữa. Day jack nhiêu quá
Thấy nó nối vào cái bản mạch trên cùng


https://youtu.be/Pv4QeDzrQJU

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray THK sr 20 dài 520. Trượt êm ái. 
Giá 600k

 Có 5 cây nhôm 60x60 vàdài bằng nhau 600mm nặng hơn 8kg
Giá 500k

----------


## Mới CNC

Có loại 40×80 chú Hoải ới A câu nhé.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mớ khớp nối 8-10 nhỏ nhỏ phi 25 dài 27
Cái to hơn là 8-12
Giá cả mớ : 350k (đã bán )

----------


## linhdt1121

cho e gạch đám khớp nối nhé.

----------

Nguyen Tuan

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> cho e gạch đám khớp nối nhé.


Ok bác. 
Thêm bộ lậu sậu. 
3 block hsr 15 có cánh. 1 cái trượt êm . 2 cái đen cảm thấy ko êm lắm dù Đủ bi và vẫn rất đẹp
Puluy bản XL dây đai khi gấp đôi dài 600
Giá cả mớ 300k
Đính kèm 62270

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> cho e gạch đám khớp nối nhé.


chia em nửa đi a linh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vâng. Có nhôm 4080 em báo anh (Mới cnc )

----------


## linhdt1121

> chia em nửa đi a linh


ok, em sẵn sàng chia thôi vì lấy về cũng chả dùng hết, để nhờ bác thớt chia đôi rồi gửi 2 người luôn.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ok bác. 
Thêm bộ lậu sậu. 
3 block hsr 15 có cánh. 1 cái trượt êm . 2 cái đen cảm thấy ko êm lắm dù Đủ bi và vẫn rất đẹp
Puluy bản XL dây đai khi gấp đôi dài 600
Giá cả mớ 300k

Đính kèm 62270
Cặp ray THK SR 20 dài 520 trượt êm ái. 
Giá 600k
Đính kèm 62300

5 cây nhôm hình .dài bằng nhau là 600m loại 60x60 nặng hơn 8kg
Giá 450k. ( đã bán )
Đính kèm 62302
Thêm cái vỏ tủ điện kt 400x300x160
Giá 200k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ camera có cả đầu laze thì phải . 
Gắn trên combo ht 35. Ray con lăn vitme phi 8 bước 1 có thể tháo rời phần combo và phần camera
Em chả biết nghiên cứu thế nào. Dây jacks đầy đủ 
Giá bán đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Một bộ mới tháo tủ xuống . 
3 khởi động từ:
 2 con 220v/11A- 400v/7A
1 con 220v /18A -400v/13A
Có 4 con át. 
Và một con rơle an toàn OMRON
Thêm mấy cái tụ xanh xanh gì đó
Giá 800k cho tất cả






Vitme cơ phi 16 ko biết bước mấy . ko thấy ghi
Ht khoảng 300 . có gối FK10 có hai puluy 5m . dây đai chu vi 1125
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cab như hình dài hơn 5m . 
Giá 150k



Tấm thép  tháo máy dc mài phẳng . sáng đẹp ko rỉ tý nào
Kt khoảng 360x300x9
Giá 250k

----------


## gicungthich

Cái cáp ko có hình bác

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## thuduc

Cần mua một vitme 1605 dài khoảng 400mm kèm đai ốc, đai ốc trơn nhỏ càng tốt, thank

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Cần mua một vitme 1605 dài khoảng 400mm kèm đai ốc, đai ốc trơn nhỏ càng tốt, thank


Dạ em chỉ có cây 1405 thôi
Loại nhỏ ko bậc là sao bác ơi. Em chưa hiểu

----------


## thuduc

Là loại trơn không có mặt bích đó anh.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

cần trơn thì bác cứ chuyển tiền cho mấy bác đó rồi họ có máy phay phát là trơn lu luôn chứ lo gì.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Phay cái đai đó cứng lắm. Mà chắc phay nó cũng ko đẹp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có cái step kèm driver . có part kèm puluy s3m
Còn mới và đẹp
Giá đã bán

----------


## gicungthich

Gạch bộ step kèm driver để hỏi thêm thông tin bác chủ.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Dạ em bán con step rồi.

----------


## daomanh_hung

> Dạ em chỉ có cây 1405 thôi
> Loại nhỏ ko bậc là sao bác ơi. Em chưa hiểu
> Đính kèm 62471
> Đính kèm 62472


con vít me này giá sao bác ơi??

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> con vít me này giá sao bác ơi??


Dạ cây đó 1405 hành trình 310
Giá 500k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cuối tuần lên lại và giảm giá 

500k cho mớ này

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có cây vitme thk phi 20 bước 10 hành trình 160 . 
Gối BK-BF 15 
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Block THK HSR 15 mạ đen chống gỉ. Bi đầy đủ trượt êm.
Giá 350k/4 hoặc 400k/5
Đính kèm 62802

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

update lại 
Thêm bộ lậu sậu. 
3 block hsr 15 có cánh. 1 cái trượt êm . 2 cái đen cảm thấy ko êm lắm dù Đủ bi và vẫn rất đẹp
Puluy bản XL dây đai khi gấp đôi dài 600
Giá cả mớ 250k


Thêm cái vỏ tủ điện kt 400x300x160
Giá 150k
Đính kèm 62305
Tấm thép trắng tháo máy dc mài phẳng . sáng đẹp ko rỉ tý nào
Kt khoảng 360x300x9
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 62457
cây vitme 1405 ht 300 
giá 450k
Đính kèm 62471
Đính kèm 62472
nguồn 48v rất đẹp
giá 300k



500k cho mớ này

----------

katerman

----------


## DSG

[QUOTE=Công Tôn Tiên Sinh;149153]update lại 
Thêm bộ lậu sậu. 
3 block hsr 15 có cánh. 1 cái trượt êm . 2 cái đen cảm thấy ko êm lắm dù Đủ bi và vẫn rất đẹp
Puluy bản XL dây đai khi gấp đôi dài 600
Giá cả mớ 250k


cây vitme 1405 ht 300 
giá 450k
Đính kèm 62471
Đính kèm 62472
E có cây trượt đang dùng block SSR15, ko biết dùng con HSR15 này có được ko bác?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

E có cây trượt đang dùng block SSR15, ko biết dùng con HSR15 này có được ko bác?[/QUOTE]

Ko lắp vừa đâu bác. Bác thiếu mấy block ssr15 vậy

----------


## baole

có bán lẻ pully và dây đai ko bác

----------


## DSG

> E có cây trượt đang dùng block SSR15, ko biết dùng con HSR15 này có được ko bác?


Ko lắp vừa đâu bác. Bác thiếu mấy block ssr15 vậy[/QUOTE]

e cần 2 block bác ah.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Ko lắp vừa đâu bác. Bác thiếu mấy block ssr15 vậy


e cần 2 block bác ah.[/QUOTE]

Đây này

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> e cần 2 block bác ah.


Đây này[/QUOTE]

Vậy bác dùng 1 cái ssr và 1 cái sr được ko bác

----------


## DSG

SR15 và SSR15 khác nhau ra sao bác? E ko rõ mấy loại này!

----------


## solero

SSR là cải tiến từ SR nên lắp vừa nhau. SSR có đệm nhựa giữa các viên bi có tác dụng giữ dầu mỡ bôi trơn viên bi, làm cho các viên bi không chạm nhau nên giảm độ ồn và hao mòn.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, DSG

----------


## DSG

> SSR là cải tiến từ SR nên lắp vừa nhau. SSR có đệm nhựa giữa các viên bi có tác dụng giữ dầu mỡ bôi trơn viên bi, làm cho các viên bi không chạm nhau nên giảm độ ồn và hao mòn.


Vậy là 2 loại này cỡ bi dùng bên trong có giống nhau ko bác?
Ah bác CongTonTienSinh cho e xin giá nhé!

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Vậy là 2 loại này cỡ bi dùng bên trong có giống nhau ko bác?
> Ah bác CongTonTienSinh cho e xin giá nhé!


Cỡ bi giống nhau bác ah.lắp vừa nhau 
Giá thì 80k/1 
em có 4 chiếc sr15 và 1 chiếc ssr15

----------


## dangkhoi

cái tử bao nhiêu kg bác hải

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> cái tử bao nhiêu kg bác hải


Ah. Cái tủ nặng khoảng 3.2kg

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp vai nhôm đúc mạ đen rất đẹp 
Rất thích hợp cho các bác lắp combo vào
Nhôm dày 22mm đế kt 110x80 có 4  lỗ bắt ốc M8
Giá 700k/cặp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mớ van khí như hình. Còn mới và đẹp.
Giá 150k ( có gạch )


3 cái khởi động từ có cuộn hut dc
1 cái 18A và 2 cái 11A
Giá 300k/3


4 cái cb giá 200k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

2cây vitme THK 1520 mạ đen chống gỉ. 
Hành trình 270
Đầy đủ áo gối  ( 1 cây đang dùng gối ak thì e sẽ đổi sang bk sau)
Trượt êm ko rơ lắc gì
Giá 400k/1 hoặc 700k/2 ( có gạch )

----------


## kzam

> 2cây vitme THK 1520 mạ đen chống gỉ. 
> Đầy đủ áo gối  ( 1 cây đang dùng gối ak thì e sẽ đổi sang bk sau)
> Trượt êm ko rơ lắc gì
> Giá 400k/1 hoặc 700k/2
> Đính kèm 63281


Hành trình, hình hài sao bác?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Hành trình, hình hài sao bác?


Dạ em mới up lại ảnh rồi đấy ạ . thanks bác

----------

kzam

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có con step 5 pha lẻ loi kèm hộp số 1:5 puluy s3m
Giá đã bán

----------


## Diyodira

> Có con step 5 pha lẻ loi kèm hộp số 1:5 puluy s3m
> Giá 200k


Gach nha bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Gach nha bác


Xin lỗi bác .em bán lúc mới đăng rồi ạ. Giờ em mới vào dd

----------


## Diyodira

Thừa biết là đăng gỉa rồi, để ý mà cạch ra nha ae để khỏi mất tgian

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Thừa biết là đăng gỉa rồi, để ý mà cạch ra nha ae để khỏi mất tgian


Sao bác lại nghĩ vậy nhỉ ? con này em mua ngay lúc đăng rồi !

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## trungga

Đã giao dịch với bác hải mấy lần nói chung Uy Tín.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, ppgas

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Thừa biết là đăng gỉa rồi, để ý mà cạch ra nha ae để khỏi mất tgian


Bác thông cảm em với. Nhiều khi hàng bán rồi em quên ko update rồi anh em hỏi em nói bán rồi em cũng thấy ngại lắm
Lúc nào bác thấy dùng dc đồ gì của em thì bác ới em. Em để giá hữu nghị cho bác. Coi như ae giao lưu

----------


## Ga con

E rình nhiều món chừng 5p mất tiu chứ nói chi cả tiếng sau mới gạch. Vừa thấy đăng bốc điện thoại gọi luôn có khi còn không kịp.

Thanks.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## thienha999

> 2cây vitme THK 1520 mạ đen chống gỉ. 
> Hành trình 270
> Đầy đủ áo gối  ( 1 cây đang dùng gối ak thì e sẽ đổi sang bk sau)
> Trượt êm ko rơ lắc gì
> Giá 400k/1 hoặc 700k/2


Mình lấy 1 bộ nhé.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mình lấy 1 bộ nhé.


Ok bác . em đã liên hệ với bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

3 bộ step 2 pha . moto size 57 hai đầu cốt . còn đẹp .
Drive chạy vi bước 1/16 điện 24v đủ jack cắm dây dài
Giá  (đã bán )


Nguồn 48 v  korea rất đẹp
Giá đã bán 

Thêm cái vỏ tủ điện kt 400x300x160
Giá 200k
Đính kèm 62304
Đính kèm 62305

----------


## jeanvaljean

[QUOTE=Công Tôn Tiên Sinh;150299]3 bộ step 2 pha . moto size 57 hai đầu cốt . còn đẹp .
Drive chạy vi bước 1/16 điện 24v đủ jack cắm dây dài
Giá  (đã bán )


Nguồn 48 v  korea rất đẹp
Giá 300k


ĐÃ nt lấy con này.
hụt là tụt quần bác đấy nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

[QUOTE=jeanvaljean;150362]


> 3 bộ step 2 pha . moto size 57 hai đầu cốt . còn đẹp .
> Drive chạy vi bước 1/16 điện 24v đủ jack cắm dây dài
> Giá  (đã bán )
> 
> 
> Nguồn 48 v  korea rất đẹp
> Giá 300k
> 
> 
> ...


Vâng . ok bác nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có màn hình 14inch tháo máy công nghiệp
Có giá treo còn đẹp ko xước sát chỗ nào, dùng bình thường
Giá 600k ( đã bán)


Ray tải nhẹ cho in 3d laser hàng của THK bản 9mm dài 530 mạ đen chống gỉ. Trượt êm
Giá đã bán
Lấy cả 4 thì em tặng thêm 4 block trượt cùng loại

 
Cặp vitme 2020 còn mới và đẹp 

Dài 1.25 m đầy đủ áo và gối bk-bf15
Giá . đã bán
[ATTACH=CONFIG]64017TACH]

----------


## Mới CNC

Có mấy cặp ray cạnh vitme báo giá luôn đi Chú.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Có mấy cặp ray cạnh vitme báo giá luôn đi Chú.


Mấy cây đó là ray thk sr 15 loại có cánh và ko cánh. 
Dài 1.2m và 1.35m. Hàng mới về . tối về em em kiểm tra chất lượng rồi đăng giá cho các bác

----------


## Duccdt06

e gạch cái màn hình nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> e gạch cái màn hình nhé


Ok . nhận gạch của bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Zalo bị lỗi hết rồi. Các bác có bị như em ko

----------


## elenercom

> Zalo bị lỗi hết rồi. Các bác có bị như em ko


Zalo của tôi cũng lỗi bác CTTS ạ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## aiemphuong

Dg lỗi sever bác ạ, zalo, zing... Cả viettelpost...

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## dobinh1961

> Zalo của tôi cũng lỗi bác CTTS ạ


Mọi người lỗi à mình có sao đâu

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mọi người lỗi à mình có sao đâu


Chắc bác ko kiểm tra zalo rồi . máy chủ zalo của cng bị sập  mà

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme NSK 1520 đầy đủ gối áo. Còn mới sáng đẹp quay êm 
Hành trình 430
giá 450k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray sr 20 loại 2 lỗ ốc dài 310 trượt êm ko rơ còn đẹp
Giá 450k


Cặp ray PMI size 20 hàng rất đẹp trượt êm bót ray sáng bóng
Dài 420  
Giá 600k/cặp  có 3 cặp 
Lấy cả 3 thì bao ships

Cặp ray 15 của NB 
Dài 520 chỉ có 2 block loại có cánh 
Hàng sáng đẹp êm ái
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update
CặpCặp ray sr 20 loại 2 lỗ ốc dài 310 trượt êm ko rơ còn đẹp
Giá 450k


Cặp ray PMI size 20 hàng rất đẹp trượt êm bót ray sáng bóng
Dài 420  
Giá 600k/cặp  có 3 cặp 
Lấy cả 3 thì bao ships

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray SCHNEEBERGER size 20 mạ đen đẹp 
Nhưng mỗi block bị thiếu mấy viên bi . mình có  dư 1 con trượt  để lấy bi thay vào. Ko rơ ráo gì cả nhưng trượt ko dc êm lắm
Tổng dài 570 loại block dài 
Giá thanh lý lỗ vốn là 400k ( có gạch )

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có hai cái ụ như hình. Thép trắng phay đẹp có hai puluy 5m
Trục phi 15 hai mỗi đầu ụ có hai vòng bi 6xxx .
Có thể lắp vừa bạc đạn 7002c. 
Bác nào chế cháo đầu cắt cũng dễ
Giá 250k/1 ( còn 1 chiếc)





Vitme NSK 1520 đầy đủ gối áo. Còn mới sáng đẹp quay êm 
Hành trình 430
giá 450k


Đèn báo . lưu ý là ko có bóng led . 
Giá 200k/20 chiếc

Khớp nối 10-14 đẹp 
150k/1

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Combo nhôm 
Ray 15 vitme 1610 hai đai ốc ht tầm 300
Có sẵn puluy đai s5m kèm động cơ 2 pha size 60 dòng 4A
Nhưng cốt động cơ cứng ngắc ko biệt bị kẹt hay có thắng h hay bị sao nữa . động cơ còn mới đét ko xước xát va đập gì
Bản rộng 140
Giá 1.6tr

----------


## Mới CNC

Quả phanh thế kia cơ mà. Nếu không nhìn nhầm.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Quả phanh thế kia cơ mà. Nếu không nhìn nhầm.


Em nghĩ đó là phần hồi tiếp. Cả lô con nào cũng cứng cốt hết . trước em có dùng loại này dù bị kẹt vẫn quay dc một it nhưng đằng này cả chục con cứng ngắc luôn
Cái mã động cơ có đuôi RA em chưa biết nó là cái gì

----------


## sonnc1990

Mớ động cơ này e thấy đa phần cứng đét nên chắc chắn có vấn đề mặc dù rất ngon. Mớ nhỏ e có lấy mấy cái dùng khá khỏe mặc dù ko biết dùng phần hồi tiếp ra sao

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Combo nhôm 
> Ray 15 vitme 1610 hai đai ốc ht tầm 300
> Có sẵn puluy đai s5m kèm động cơ 2 pha size 60 dòng 4A
> Nhưng cốt động cơ cứng ngắc ko biệt bị kẹt hay có thắng h hay bị sao nữa . động cơ còn mới đét ko xước xát va đập gì
> Bản rộng 140
> Giá 1.6tr


minh gạch combo này nhe

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> minh gạch combo này nhe


Ok . nhận gạch bác . bác liên hệ sđt em ở dưới nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

SOry bác cho minh tháo gạch nhé,ray 15 mà em nhìn nham rây 20 ạ bác thông cảm nhé

----------


## Mới CNC

Hải ơi có động co bán riêng không để a con ngâm cứu?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Hải ơi có động co bán riêng không để a con ngâm cứu?


Ok . bán riêng cũng ok. 100k anh nhé

----------


## Trung Le

Ko pải nói hay...Bộ Combo ht 300 ở trên quá ngon so với giá bán.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Combo nhôm 
Ray 15 vitme 1610 hai đai ốc ht tầm 300
Có sẵn puluy đai s5m 
Bản rộng 140
Giá 1.5tr  vẫn có puluy và dây đai -ko gồm moto( moto bị kẹt đã tháo ra ) ( có gạch )
Đính kèm 65003
Đính kèm 65004
[ATTACH=CONFIG]65005[/]ATTACH
Có hai cái ụ như hình. Thép trắng phay đẹp có hai puluy 5m
Trục phi 15 hai mỗi đầu ụ có hai vòng bi 6xxx .
Có thể lắp vừa bạc đạn 7002c. 
Bác nào chế cháo đầu cắt cũng dễ
Giá 250k/1 ( có gạch )
Đính kèm 64883
Đính kèm 64884
Đính kèm 64885
Vitme NSK 1520 đầy đủ gối áo. Còn mới sáng đẹp quay êm 
Hành trình 430
giá 450k
Đính kèm 64319
Đính kèm 64320
Đèn báo . lưu ý là ko có bóng led . 
Giá 200k/20 chiếc
Đính kèm 64886
Khớp nối 10-14 đẹp 
400k/3cái
Đính kèm 64888
Có bộ như hình step 2 pha 57 _ puluy đai bản xl. 
 Tỉ số truyền là 2.6 
Em đếm răng thấy vậy
cái mặt bích màu đen phi 52
Giá 350k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update
Vitme NSK 1520 đầy đủ gối áo. Còn mới sáng đẹp quay êm 
Hành trình 430
giá 450k
Đính kèm 64319
Đính kèm 64320
Đèn báo . lưu ý là ko có bóng led . 
Giá 200k/20 chiếc
Đính kèm 64886
Khớp nối 10-14 đẹp 
400k/3cái
Đính kèm 64888
Có bộ như hình step 2 pha 57 _ puluy đai bản xl. 
 Tỉ số truyền là 2.6 
Em đếm răng thấy vậy
cái mặt bích màu đen phi 52
Giá 350k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Trục z 
Hành trình 160
 ray sr20 vitme 1205 bản rộng 160 có part moto size 60 lắp step hoặc servo
Lắp ghép có chốt định vị . trượt êm ái . vitme quay nhẹ nhàng
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Trục z 
Hành trình 160
 ray sr20 vitme 1205 bản rộng 160 có part moto size 60 lắp step hoặc servo
Lắp ghép có chốt định vị . trượt êm ái . vitme quay nhẹ nhàng
Giá đã bán


Update
Vitme NSK 1520 đầy đủ gối áo. Còn mới sáng đẹp quay êm 
Hành trình 430
giá 450k
Đính kèm 64319
Đính kèm 64320
Đèn báo . lưu ý là ko có bóng led . 
Giá 200k/20 chiếc
Đính kèm 64886
Có bộ như hình step 2 pha 57 _ puluy đai bản xl. 
 Tỉ số truyền là 2.6 
Em đếm răng thấy vậy
cái mặt bích màu đen phi 52
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp đôn ray 20 dài 130 cao 41 
Kích thước lỗ là 32x36. 
Giá 150k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray 15 kèm đế nhôm . dài 530 . 
Bản rộng 135. Đế nhôm dày 20 phần trong lòng 10
Định tìm vitsme lắp vào làm bộ x mà chả có nên bán
Giá đã bán
. Bác nào cần phay mặt bích + thêm 100k

Trục z 
Hành trình 160
 ray sr20 vitme 1205 bản rộng 160 có part moto size 60 lắp step hoặc servo
Lắp ghép có chốt định vị . trượt êm ái . vitme quay nhẹ nhàng
Giá đã bán



Update
Vitme NSK 1520 đầy đủ gối áo. Còn mới sáng đẹp quay êm 
Hành trình 430
giá 450k
Đính kèm 64319
Đính kèm 64320
Đèn báo . lưu ý là ko có bóng led . 
Giá 200k/20 chiếc
Đính kèm 64886
Cặp đôn ray 20 dài 130 cao 41 
Kích thước lỗ là 32x36. 
Giá 150k

----------


## huanpt

> Cặp ray 15 kèm đế nhôm . dài 530 . 
> Bản rộng 135. Đế nhôm dày 20 phần trong lòng 10
> Định tìm vitsme lắp vào làm bộ x mà chả có nên bán
> Giá 800k. Bác nào cần phay mặt bích + thêm 100k


Mình lấy cái này nha Hải

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mình lấy cái này nha Hải


Ok bác. Nhận gạch

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Trục z 
Hành trình 160
 ray sr20 vitme 1205 bản rộng 160 có part moto size 60 lắp step hoặc servo
Lắp ghép có chốt định vị . trượt êm ái . vitme quay nhẹ nhàng
Giá 1.6tr



Update
Vitme NSK 1520 đầy đủ gối áo. Còn mới sáng đẹp quay êm 
Hành trình 430
giá 450k
Đính kèm 64319
Đính kèm 64320
Đèn báo . lưu ý là ko có bóng led . 
Giá 200k/20 chiếc
Đính kèm 64886
Cặp đôn ray 20 dài 130 cao 41 
Kích thước lỗ là 32x36. 
Giá 150k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Trục z 
Hành trình 160
 ray sr20 vitme 1205 bản rộng 160 có part moto size 60 lắp step hoặc servo
Lắp ghép có chốt định vị . trượt êm ái . vitme quay nhẹ nhàng
Giá 1.6tr



Update
Vitme NSK 1520 đầy đủ gối áo. Còn mới sáng đẹp quay êm 
Hành trình 430
giá 450k
Đính kèm 64319
Đính kèm 64320
Đèn báo . lưu ý là ko có bóng led . 
Giá 200k/20 chiếc
Đính kèm 64886
Cặp đôn ray 20 dài 130 cao 41 
Kích thước lỗ là 32x36. 
Giá 150k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp nhôm đôn ray 20 . có kèm 1 cảm biến 
Dùng cho ray 20 có kt lỗ block là 32x36
Hàng đẹp - mạ đen
Giá 300k
Đính kèm 65833
Đính kèm 65834
Đính kèm 65835
Trục z 
Hành trình 160
 ray sr20 vitme 1205 bản rộng 160 có part moto size 60 lắp step hoặc servo
Lắp ghép có chốt định vị . trượt êm ái . vitme quay nhẹ nhàng
Giá đã bán



Update
Vitme NSK 1520 đầy đủ gối áo. Còn mới sáng đẹp quay êm 
Hành trình 430
giá 400k
Đính kèm 64319
Đính kèm 64320
Đèn báo . lưu ý là ko có bóng led . 
Giá 200k/20 chiếc
Đính kèm 64886
Cặp đôn ray 20 dài 130 cao 41 
Kích thước lỗ là 32x36. 
Giá đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

khớp nối 14-10 còn không anh Hải ơi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> khớp nối 14-10 còn không anh Hải ơi


Còn em nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

E gạch 3 cái nha a Hải

----------


## phuong786

Trục z 
Hành trình 160
ray sr20 vitme 1205 bản rộng 160 có part moto size 60 lắp step hoặc servo
Lắp ghép có chốt định vị . trượt êm ái . vitme quay nhẹ nhàng
Giá 1.5tr
Free ship Đà nẵng nhé shop.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## yenlethimvtek

Bút đo pH Gondo
Hãng sản xuất: Gondo - Đài Loan
Model: 6011

- Khoảng đo: 0-14 pH
- Độ chính xác: ±0.1+1 digit
- Độ phân giải: 0.1 pH
- Hiệu chuẩn 1 hoặc 2 điểm bằng tay
- Chuẩn chống nước IP57
- Nguồn: 3V x 2 Lithium battery CR2032
- Kích thước thân máy: 33.5 x 170 mm
- Trọng lượng thân máy: 85 g (không pin)
- Cung cấp bao gồm: Máy chính, dung dịch chuẩn pH 7 và pH 4, vít hiệu chuẩn, hộp đựng, Pin, hướng dẫn sử dụng

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme 12 bước 5 . hàng đài loan
Hành trình 180. Hàng này cấp c7 nhưng dùng vẫn tốt 
Đầy đủ gối và áo
Giá 400k/1

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 36v -17A hàng đẹp . 
Quạt quay cực êm
Đã bán

----------


## sơn phan

lấy 10 cục nhé bác dt 0906688884

----------


## mactech

Em lấy 2 nguồn 36V17A nhé?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vâng . đã liên hệ với bác son_phanvà bác mactech

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

update
Vitme 12 bước 5 . hàng đài loan
Hành trình 180. Hàng này cấp c7 nhưng dùng vẫn tốt 
Đầy đủ gối và áo
Giá 350k/1
Đính kèm 66062
Đính kèm 66063
cặp ray THK sr15 dài 1.2m .còn mới đẹp 
block có cánh
giá đã bán
Đính kèm 66200
Đính kèm 66201
Combo bản khá rộng . hành trình 280
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w step size 60 và servo 750w
có lắp che bụi và cảm biến hành trình
giá 3tr

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 24v-12.5A
Giá 300k
Đính kèm 66259
Đính kèm 66260

----------


## kzam

Em cục gạch 1 quả nguồn 24V ạ

----------


## audiophilevn

mình lấy quả 24v nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ok. Các bác liên hệ sđt e ở dưới mhs

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 24v -12.5A còn 2 cái
Đính kèm 66322
Có con step hai pha size 60 dòng max 4A . có hồi tiếp nhưng chắc ko dùng dc hồi tiếp. 
Nên sử dụng như step thông thường
Loại này có thắng
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 66320
Đính kèm 66321

----------


## Mới CNC

> Nguồn 24v -12.5A còn 2 cái
> Đính kèm 66322
> Có con step hai pha size 60 dòng max 4A . có hồi tiếp nhưng chắc ko dùng dc hồi tiếp. 
> Nên sử dụng như step thông thường
> Loại này có thắng
> Giá 300k
> Đính kèm 66320
> Đính kèm 66321


Quả này làm Z ngon nè.

----------


## waranty

> Nguồn 24v -12.5A còn 2 cái
> Đính kèm 66322
> Có con step hai pha size 60 dòng max 4A . có hồi tiếp nhưng chắc ko dùng dc hồi tiếp. 
> Nên sử dụng như step thông thường
> Loại này có thắng
> Giá 300k
> Đính kèm 66320
> Đính kèm 66321


Cho mình gạch step nhé. Thanks bạn!

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Cho mình gạch step nhé. Thanks bạn!


ok bác. đã liên hệ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

update
Vitme 12 bước 5 . hàng đài loan
Hành trình 180. Hàng này cấp c7 nhưng dùng vẫn tốt 
Đầy đủ gối và áo
Giá 350k/1
Đính kèm 66062
Đính kèm 66063

Cặp nhôm đôn ray 20 . có kèm 1 cảm biến 
Dùng cho ray 20 có kt lỗ block là 32x36
Hàng đẹp - mạ đen
Giá 250k
Đính kèm 65833
Đính kèm 65834
Đính kèm 65835
Combo bản khá rộng . hành trình 280
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w step size 60 và servo 750w
có lắp che bụi và cảm biến hành trình
giá 3tr

----------


## daomanh_hung

con vít me 1520 và gối 2 đầu vòng bi còn không anh ơi??

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> con vít me 1520 và gối 2 đầu vòng bi còn không anh ơi??


còn 1 cây bác nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

update
Vitme 12 bước 5 . hàng đài loan
Hành trình 180. Hàng này cấp c7 nhưng dùng vẫn tốt 
Đầy đủ gối và áo
Giá 350k/1
Đính kèm 66062
Đính kèm 66063

Cặp nhôm đôn ray 20 . có kèm 1 cảm biến 
Dùng cho ray 20 có kt lỗ block là 32x36
Hàng đẹp - mạ đen
Giá 250k
Đính kèm 65833
Đính kèm 65834

Combo bản khá rộng . hành trình 280
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w step size 60 và servo 750w
có lắp che bụi và cảm biến hành trình
Nặng 15kg
giá 2.7tr

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tấm nhôm mạ đen . kt 530x170x12
Giá 200k ( có gạch )

Bộ bánh xe . chịu tải 250kg mỗi bánh
Giá 300k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Combo gang đúc dài 920 bản rộng 200 
Ray 25 vitme 20 bước 10 
Mặt bính moto size 60 ( servo 200-400w)
Toàn bộ linh kiện và gia công do hãng THK gia công lắp 
Nặng hơn 60kg
Giá . đã bán

----------


## vufree

Tớ Gạch nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Tớ Gạch nhé


Ok   nhận gạch bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 24v--12.5A còn 1 chiếc 
giá 300k


Bộ bánh xe . chịu tải 250kg mỗi bánh
Giá 300k

Combo bản khá rộng . hành trình 280
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w step size 60 và servo 750w
có lắp che bụi và cảm biến hành trình
Nặng 15kg
giá 2.7tr

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Một mớ lậu sậu
Relay trung gian .cầu chì . connetor. Cáp dây dợ
Giá 300k ( đã bán)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Block hsr 15 loại có cánh
Giá : Đã bán
Đính kèm 67210
Đính kèm 67211

----------


## vufree

> Block hsr 15 loại có cánh
> Giá 100k/1
> Đính kèm 67210
> Đính kèm 67211


Lấy 4 con này luôn nhé Bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Lấy 4 con này luôn nhé Bác


ok bác. thanks bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Block hiwin EG15 đẹp như mới
Giá 100k/1


Vitme 12 bước 5 . hàng đài loan
Hành trình 180. Hàng này cấp c7 nhưng dùng vẫn tốt 
Đầy đủ gối và áo
Giá 350k/1
Đính kèm 66062

Bộ bánh xe . chịu tải 250kg mỗi bánh
Giá 300k
Đính kèm 66800
Combo bản khá rộng . hành trình 280
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w step size 60 và servo 750w
có lắp che bụi và cảm biến hành trình
Nặng 15kg
giá 2.7tr
Đính kèm 66202

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tấm nhôm làm trục z có sẵn lỗ bắt ray 15
Dài 300 rộng 130
Giá 250k ( có gạch )
Đính kèm 67312
Đính kèm 67313

----------


## Mới CNC

Để a tấm này nhé Hải.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Để a tấm này nhé Hải.


Ok anh . thanks

----------


## aiemphuong

tấm đó bể gạch thì để e

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Step driver 2pha autonic dòng max 3A
Ko có jack cắm
Giá 200k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tấm nhôm mạ đen
Kt 380x250x15
Giá 300k ( có gạch )

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Step driver 2pha autonic dòng max 3A
Ko có jack cắm
Giá 200k
[ATTACH=CONFIG]67443[/ATTACHlock hiwin EG15 đẹp như mới
Giá 100k/1


Vitme 12 bước 5 . hàng đài loan
Hành trình 180. Hàng này cấp c7 nhưng dùng vẫn tốt 
Đầy đủ gối và áo
Giá 350k/1
Đính kèm 66062

Bộ bánh xe . chịu tải 250kg mỗi bánh
Giá 300k
Đính kèm 66800
Combo bản khá rộng . hành trình 280
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w step size 60 và servo 750w
có lắp che bụi và cảm biến hành trình
Nặng 15kg
giá 2.7tr
Đính kèm 66202

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray THK hsr 15 dài 340 phù hợp làm trục Z
Ko rơ sượng gì. Một cây mạ đen. Một cây ko mạ
Giá 500k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray PMI size 20 hàng rất đẹp trượt êm bót ray sáng bóng
Dài 420  
Giá 600k/cặp  
Đính kèm 64346
Cặp ray THK hsr 15 dài 340 phù hợp làm trục Z
Ko rơ sượng gì. Một cây mạ đen. Một cây ko mạ
Giá 450k


Block hiwin EG15 đẹp như mới
Giá 100k/1


Vitme 12 bước 5 . hàng đài loan
Hành trình 180. Hàng này cấp c7 nhưng dùng vẫn tốt 
Đầy đủ gối và áo
Giá 300k/1
Đính kèm 66062

Bộ bánh xe . chịu tải 250kg mỗi bánh
Giá 300k
Đính kèm 66800
Combo bản rộng 190 . hành trình 280 dài 500
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w step size 60 và servo 750w
có lắp che bụi và cảm biến hành trình
Nặng 15kg
giá 2.7tr
Đính kèm 66202

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tấm nhôm dài 350 rộng 140 dày 15 
Thích hợp làm trục z 
Giá 150k

Nhôm tấm kt 280x140x20 phần hạ bậc ở giữa còn 12
 phù hợp làm z
Giá 150k

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Tấm nhôm dài 350 rộng 140 dày 15 
> Thích hợp làm trục z 
> Giá 150k
> 
> Nhôm tấm kt 280x140x20 phần hạ bậc ở giữa còn 12
>  phù hợp làm z
> Giá 150k


để em nha. hehe

----------


## Mới CNC

Ninh trần lấy tấm đen thì để anh tấm trắng nhé Hải.

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Ninh trần lấy tấm đen thì để anh tấm trắng nhé Hải.


em lấy tấm trắng. nhường bác tầm đen. hehe

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

ok các bác. e có đủ hàng cho các bác nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Mình lấy 1 tấm trắng nữa nhen

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mình lấy 1 tấm trắng nữa nhen


Ok. Đã phay theo yêu cầu của bác

----------

nguyennhungcdtht

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray PMI size 20 hàng rất đẹp trượt êm bót ray sáng bóng
Dài 420  
Giá 600k/cặp  
Đính kèm 64346
Cặp ray THK hsr 15 dài 340 phù hợp làm trục Z
Ko rơ sượng gì. Một cây mạ đen. Một cây ko mạ
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 67846
Đính kèm 67847
Block hiwin EG15 đẹp như mới
Giá 100k/1
Đính kèm 67241

Vitme 12 bước 5 . hàng đài loan
Hành trình 180. Hàng này cấp c7 nhưng dùng vẫn tốt 
Đầy đủ gối và áo
Giá 300k/1
Đính kèm 66062

Bộ bánh xe . chịu tải 250kg mỗi bánh
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 66800
Combo bản rộng 190 . hành trình 280 dài 500
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w step size 60 và servo 750w
có lắp che bụi và cảm biến hành trình
Nặng 15kg
giá 2.5tr
Đính kèm 66202
[ATTACH=CONFIG]67243[

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Cặp ray PMI size 20 hàng rất đẹp trượt êm bót ray sáng bóng
> Dài 420  
> Giá 600k/cặp  
> Đính kèm 64346
> Cặp ray THK hsr 15 dài 340 phù hợp làm trục Z
> Ko rơ sượng gì. Một cây mạ đen. Một cây ko mạ
> Giá 450k ( có gạch )
> Đính kèm 67846
> Đính kèm 67847
> ...


tính kêu xửa bài lại vì không thấy hình ảnh, ai ngờ vô phần trả lời lại có hình

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> tính kêu xửa bài lại vì không thấy hình ảnh, ai ngờ vô phần trả lời lại có hình


Vâng . có ảnh rồi bác ah

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp vai nhôm đúc cho máy H . rất cứng cáp 
Giá 650k/cặp



Cặp ray hsr15 có cánh dài 220 có 1 block mỗi ray . rất đẹp và êm
Giá 300k

Cặp ray PMI size 20 hàng rất đẹp trượt êm bót ray sáng bóng
Dài 420  
Giá 600k/cặp  
Đính kèm 64346
Block hiwin EG15 đẹp như mới
Giá 100k/1
Đính kèm 67241
Vitme 12 bước 5 . hàng đài loan
Hành trình 180. Hàng này cấp c7 nhưng dùng vẫn tốt 
Đầy đủ gối và áo
Giá 300k/1
Đính kèm 66062
Combo bản rộng 190 . hành trình 280 dài 500
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w step size 60 và servo 750w
có lắp che bụi và cảm biến hành trình
Nặng 15kg
giá 2.5tr
Đính kèm 66202
[ATTACH=CONFIG]67243[

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray 20 dài 420  trượt êm sáng đẹp
Giá 600k/1 cặp - có 2 cặp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray THK ssr 15 dài 1.46m mạ đen block loại có đệm nhựa
Hàng đẹp như mới trượt êm
Giá : đã bán

----------


## kzam

Em gạch bộ ray nha bác

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em gạch bộ ray nha bác


Ok. Nhận gạch bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 36v 8.8A 
Giá 300k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray hsr 15 dài 220 block loại có cánh trượt êm ái
Giá 370k

Cặp ray 20 của pmi  dài 420 còn rất đẹp 
Giá 570k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray ssr 20 loại 4 rãnh bi hàng rất đẹp block là hàng mới . trượt cực êm mượt
Chiều dài 910
Giá 1500k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp đôn ray 15 bằng thép 
Kt dài 340 cao 30. 
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Khoe tý
Trục z mới làm

----------

khoa.address

----------


## garynguyen

Đẹp phết :Big Grin:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp vai nhôm dày 15 làm vai máy router nhỏ là rất đẹp



Giá 300k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có mớ block ssr 20 hàng còn rất đẹp .rất bót và êm
Giá 150k/1

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp đôn ray 15. Hai cây cọc cạch dài 320và 340
Giá 150k/cặp
Đính kèm 70548

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mớ step 2 pha  dòng max 4A .touque khoảng 2.4Nm rất khỏe
Có thể dùng như step thông thường hoặc step có hồi tiếp
Giá : đã bán


Đính kèm 70716

----------

huutinh

----------


## hung1706

Ủa mấy con motor này ezi servo mà cụ. Xài driver step 2p được hơm :3. Em lấy 3 con tính em nhiu :d

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Ủa mấy con motor này ezi servo mà cụ. Xài driver step 2p được hơm :3. Em lấy 3 con tính em nhiu :d


Sài dc mà bác. Nó có dây hồi tiếp và động lực riêng mà. 
Mà em bán cả cho một bác trong hcm rồi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có mấy cái nguồn 
Omron loại 24v - 14A. Đã test lên nguồn 
Giá ( đã bán)


Nguồn korea 24v-17A
Giá 350k


Nguồn 36v-9A
Giá (đã bán )


Nguồn 24v-4A 
Giá đã bán

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lụm ko dc motor thì em lụm nguồn 24v 350k nha

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Hehe lụm ko dc motor thì em lụm nguồn 24v 350k nha


Ok bác . bác lấy con korea hay omron

----------


## audiophilevn

> Có mấy cái nguồn 
> Omron loại 24v - 14A. Đã test lên nguồn 
> Giá 350k
> 
> 
> Nguồn korea 24v-17A
> Giá 350k
> 
> 
> ...


mình lấy cái nguồn này nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> mình lấy cái nguồn này nhé


Dạ bác lấy cái nào ạ

----------


## audiophilevn

> Dạ bác lấy cái nào ạ


cái 24v-4A

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> cái 24v-4A


Ok bác . bác liên hệ em sđt hoặc zalo nhé

----------


## bachcongphuoc

> com bo dây đai nhu hình.tổng dài 450 ht tầm 250  ray 12 . đai bản 3m.1 ray bị xước mặt và một ít ở rãnh nhưng ko ảnh hưởng gì .trượt êm và ko rơ sượng
> có nắp che đẹp .tấm đế nhôm dày 12.
> 
> Đính kèm 34685
> Đính kèm 34686
> Đính kèm 34687
> Giá thanh lý 350k
> 
> step 2pha size 57 dòng 3A touque 2Nm cốt 6.35 hàng còn đẹp. Nhiều quá bán bớt
> ...


bác còn bác động cơ này không ạ. cho em xin số điện thoại

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> bác còn bác động cơ này không ạ. cho em xin số điện thoại


Dạ loại này em ko còn bác ah

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray dài 420 hiwin eg15 xanh xanh đỏ đỏ. Trượt êm ko rơ. Block có cánh còn đẹp
Giá 450k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Máng xích nhựa kt 60x25 dài 2.25m
Giá 250k ( có gạch )

----------


## taka.1503

> Máng xích nhựa kt 60x25 dài 2.25m
> Giá 250k


Em lấy đoạn này nhé bác!

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em lấy đoạn này nhé bác!


Dạ có một bác ở phạm hùng - đà nẵng gạch lúc sáng rồi bác ah

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Biến tần LG - 1.5 KW dòng IG5 
Hàng lưu kho còn mới chưa dùng . 
Giá 1tr5


Nguồn 24v17A
Giá 330k

Block THK hsr 15 loại có cánh còn đẹp trượt êm 
Giá đã bán


Vitme THK 1405 dài 400  mạ đen đẹp như mới
Đầy đủ áo gối
Giá 400k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có 3 con step 3 phase của Đức
Size 57 dài 81 . cốt trục 8 hai đầu. Còn đẹp
Có thể dùng driver 3ND560 hoặc md580 của leadshine để điều khiển
Loại này chạy êm và tốc độ
Giá (đã bán)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Còn tồn. 
Cặp vai nhôm cho máy mini
Nhôm dày 15 .hàng tháo máy. Các cạnh dc phay đẹp
Giá 250k/cặp



Nguồn 24v-17A
Giá 320k

Biến tần LG - 1.5 KW dòng IG5 
Hàng lưu kho còn mới chưa dùng . 
Giá 1tr5

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

3 con step size 57 dài 90 dòng max 4A
 loại có hồi tiếp
Có thể dùng như step 2 pha thông thường
Giá (đã bán )

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

3 cái part moto size 57 bằng thép
Giá 100k/3 ( gạch )

----------


## thuongdtth

> 3 cái part moto size 57 bằng thép
> Giá 100k/3 ( gạch )


Gạch 3 cái part moto
0982104041

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Gạch 3 cái part moto
> 0982104041


Có một bác gạch rồi bác ah

----------

kzam

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ 3 step 5 pha syn size 60 dài 90 dòng 1.4A  hàng còn rất  đẹp 
Giá đã bán


Nguồn 24v-16.6A
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ trục z  hành trình 165 bản rộng 135
Ray 15 vitme 1205 
Đế nhôm rất dày . mặt bích đã đc taro lỗ m6 để gắn kẹp spindle 800w và 1.5kw
Step 2 pha size 57 dòng 3A kèm khớp nối
Cả bộ rất đẹp . vitme quay nhẹ nhàng trượt êm
Giá ( đã bán )

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Lọc nguồn lambda to vật
Giá 150k

Cặp ray shs 20v dài 280 mạ đen
Giá 600k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Block ssr20 hàng mới . 
Giá 150k/1
Đính kèm 71862
Bộ 3 step 5 pha syn . size tương đương 569. Hàng còn đẹp
Giá 800k/3
Đính kèm 71863
Cặp ray shs20 mạ đen dài 280 
Giá 600k
Đính kèm 71864
Cặp ray PMI 20 dài 420 . hàng trượt êm ái vè đẹp
Giá 600k
Đính kèm 71866
Lọc nguồn lambda to vật. 
Loại 20A
Giá 150k (có gạch)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray hsr 15 loại block có cánh
Tổng dài 590. Ray và block sáng bóng. Trượt êm
Giá  : đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme thk 1202 hành trình 130.  Nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn. Quay êm mượt mà
Giá: đã bán
Đính kèm 72101
Đính kèm 72102

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray nsk S 20 dài 1.92m 
Block có đệm nhựa rất êm. Ray và block Còn đẹp . 
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Step 2 pha đẹp như mới . hai đầu cốt 
Size 299. Loại này khỏe . touque tầm 5.5 Nm
Giá : ( đã bán )
Đính kèm 72520

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hộp số hamonic tỉ lẹ 1:100 cốt vào 10 có gắn puly. Ra mặt bích
Dc gắn trên một đế thép ko rỉ kt 200x115x32 nguyên bản chay servo 200w
Toàn bộ sáng đẹp như mới
Giá 1tr
Đính kèm 72630
Đính kèm 72631

Cặp ray Nsk s20 loại có đệm nhựa cực êm
Dài 1.92m nặng gần 10kg
Hàng sáng đẹp trượt êm ái
Giá 2.3 tr
Đính kèm 72634
Đính kèm 72635
Com bo 
Ht 280 ray nsk20 vitme 1520 cấp c5 bản rộng 180
Có đủ nắp chắn bụi
Giá 2.3 tr
Đính kèm 72636
Đính kèm 72637
Đính kèm 72639
 Khung máy cnc mini ht 230x250 đầy đủ ray vitme và 3 step
Giá  fix :7tr
Đính kèm 72640
Đính kèm 72641
Đính kèm 72642
Vitme 2020 dài 1.3m
Mới và đệp
Gối 1 đầu có khốn part gắn moto size 60
Giá . đã bán
Vitme 2005 . dài 1m
Đính kèm 72643
Đính kèm 72645
Có áo . cối có gắn part moto và gối bf15
Giá 900k


Com bo dài 1m ray 20 vitme 2532 bản rộng 180
Giá 3.5 tr

[ATTACH=CONFIG]72649[/ATTACH

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Hộp số hamonic tỉ lẹ 1:100 cốt vào 10 có gắn puly. Ra mặt bích
> Dc gắn trên một đế thép ko rỉ kt 200x115x32 nguyên bản chay servo 200w
> Toàn bộ sáng đẹp như mới
> Giá 1tr
> Đính kèm 72630
> Đính kèm 72631
> Đính kèm 72632
> Đính kèm 72633
> Cặp ray Nsk s20 loại có đệm nhựa cực êm
> ...


Update cho bác nào cần
Vitme 2020 đã bán

----------


## Mới CNC

thể loại gì đây?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update mấy thứ còn lại cho bác nào cần ạ
Hộp số hamonic tỉ lẹ 1:100 cốt vào 10 có gắn puly. Ra mặt bích
Dc gắn trên một đế thép ko rỉ kt 200x115x32 nguyên bản chay servo 200w
Toàn bộ sáng đẹp như mới
Giá : đã bán



Cặp ray Nsk s20 loại có đệm nhựa cực êm
Dài 1.92m nặng gần 10kg
Hàng sáng đẹp trượt êm ái
Giá .2.3tr

Com bo 
Ht 280 ray nsk20 vitme 1520 cấp c5 bản rộng 180
Có đủ nắp chắn bụi
Giá 2.3 

 Khung máy cnc mini ht 230x250 đầy đủ ray vitme và 3 step
Giá  fix 7tr


Com bo dài 1m ray 20 vitme 2532 bản rộng 180
Giá 3.5 tr

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray mạ đen SHS20 dài 280 kèm mặt bích
Mặt bích kt 220x170. Gầm đủ cao để luồn vitme vào
Giá 750k

----------


## bachcongphuoc

Mình có 5 con động cơ bước SANYO 1.8Nm-57*76mm. giá 200k/1con. Ai cần mua liên hệ 0906435388

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Khớp nối 12-11 
Vừa con moto panasonic thì phải
Giá 150k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray Nsk s20 loại có đệm nhựa cực êm
Dài 1.92m nặng gần 10kg
Hàng sáng đẹp trượt êm ái
Giá .2.3tr
hung máy cnc mini ht 230x250 đầy đủ ray vitme và 3 step
Giá : đã bán


Com bo dài 1m ray 20 vitme 2532 bản rộng 180
Giá 3.5
 ray mạ đen SHS20 dài 280 kèm mặt bích
Mặt bích kt 220x170. Gầm đủ cao để luồn vitme vào
Giá 750k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray: shs 15 loại có cánh. Block bắt dc ốc 2 chiều
Hàng còn đẹp . trượt êm 
Dài 760mm
Giá 900k
Đính kèm 73808
Đế nhôm kt 1010x340 chỗ dày nhất 52 chỗ mỏng nhất 22
Nhôm mạ đen rất cứng. Phay phẳng các mặt
Phù hợp làm đế máy
Giá: đã bán (27kg)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Miếng nhôm như hình 
Kt 450x50x100 nhôm dày 15mm
Mấy cái lỗ bắt vừa block 25
Giá 250k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray ssr 20 loại 4 rãnh bi hàng rất đẹp block là hàng mới . trượt cực êm mượt
Chiều dài 910
Giá 1400k
Đính kèm 70338

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ trục z đang làm dở . ht khoảng 160 chưa có ray
Vitme 1205 . có đế nhôm và 2 thanh đôn ray bằng thép
Step pk569 day hoi ngắn nhưng vẫn nối dc, bản rộng 140. 
Toàn bộ như hình
Giá 800k
Đính kèm 73928
Đính kèm 73929
Đính kèm 73930

----------


## Trung Le

Bộ Z này mà Gắn cặp ray con lăn nsk (RA15) dài 310mm ht đc 140mm này vào là CẤM CÃI...HEEE.E

Giá 500k/1cap

"Ae song kiếm cho rôm chợ nhé bác Hải"

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Combo bản rộng 190 . hành trình 280 dài 500
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w step size 60 và servo 750w
có lắp che bụi 
giá 2.3tr
Đính kèm 66202

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray thk SR20 dài 780 hàng còn đẹp trượt êm
Giá đã bán

----------


## duongbff

giá sao bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> giá sao bác


Giá : 1 tr. Bác ơi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cây vitme 1605 mạ đen đủ gối áo
Hành trình 440 quay êm ái
Giá 600k


Cặp ray thk SR20 dài 780 hàng còn đẹp trượt êm
Giá.  Đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có 20 chục bộ step size 86 . hàng còn đẹp như mới 
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 74833
Đính kèm 74834
Đính kèm 74835

----------


## garynguyen

Đẹp thía
 :Cool:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Step 2 pha ezi size 60 dòng max 4A touque 2.4Nm
Giá :  đã bán

----------


## ktshung

em gach cạp ray sr20 và 3 bộ step 86 nhé

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 24v-3.5 A
Giá . đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có hai cái mặt part để gắn vào block
Làm cho trục y   máy H rất hợp tiện cho việc chắn bụi
Kt 280x300 nhôm mạ đen rất cứng
Giá 350k/1 ( bác nào muốn phay lỗ bắt vào block thì em có thể phay luôn (+50k)
Đính kèm 75218
Đính kèm 75219

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có lô nguồn 24v-2A hàng korea còn đẹp
Giá đã bán



 2. Có mấy cái nhôm để đôn cao ray có cánh size15
Giá 100k /bộ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 24v-9.5A
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 15v-1A 
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ step 5 pha. 
Motor sanyo size 60 dài 90 rất đẹp
 Drive autonic 3 trong 1
Điện 24v đủ giắc cắm
Giá cả bộ . đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ step 2 pha size 86 MA806 kèm motor
Hàng còn mới và đẹp 
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ driver step 5 pha autonic
Điện 24v dòng max 3A 
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp vai nhôm đúc cho máy H . rất cứng cáp 
Giá 600k/cặp

Đính kèm 69505
Đính kèm 69507
Đính kèm 69509

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Màn hình 7 inch. Đã test hoạt động bình thường
Ngoại hình đẹp mới 98%
Có kèm theo nguồn nuôi 12 v 
Giá đã bán

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy 3 cái màn hình nh, inbox lại giúp thong tin thanh toán nhé.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

E Đã inbox cho bác rồi nhé
Thanks bác

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh, em lấy một cái màn hình. Anh cho em stk để chuyển tiền. Xin cảm ơn

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hai tấm nhôm giống nhau
Kt 880x140x15 
Giá : đã bán
Đôn ray 20 dài 840 cao 40
Giá . 450k/ cặp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mấy cái đôn cao cho block ray 20 loại ko cánh
Kích thước dài 150 và cao 44
Giá 100k/cặp. Có 3 cặp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

udate. còn mấy cặp đôn block 20

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

4 cặp ray bản 15 loại mỏng thích hợp cho laser và in 3d
Dài 750. Ray đẹp và sáng bóng
Giá 650k/1 và 2.5 tr/ 4 



thank các bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

step 2 pha size 57
Giá : đã bán
Đính kèm 75830
Đính kèm 75831

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hộp số hpg của hamonic tỉ số 1:11
Cốt vào 8  chuẩn servo 100w hoặc lắp step size 57 hoặc 60 vào cũng dễ làm
ra mặt bích . loại độ rơ cực thấp 1-3 arcmin
Chế trục A là ok
Có sẵn đế
Giá : đã bán
Đính kèm 75864
Đính kèm 75865
Đính kèm 75871
Đính kèm 75872
Step ezi loại có hồi tiếp . size 56 .hàng còn đẹp
Giá : đã bán
Đính kèm 75869
Đính kèm 75870

----------


## Ducnamtq89

> 4 cặp ray bản 15 loại mỏng thích hợp cho laser và in 3d
> Dài 750. Ray đẹp và sáng bóng
> Giá 650k/1 và 2.5 tr/ 4 
> 
> 
> 
> thank các bác


E lấy 1 cặp ray này nha

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hộp số hamonic size 14 tỉ số 1:50 kèm servo 100w
Giá : Đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp đôn ray 20 dài 750 cao 35
Thép trắng rất đẹp có sẵn lỗ bắt ray 20
Giá 350k/ cặp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bán cục tranfomer vào200- 220v ra 100- 110v 
hàng nhật xịn.đẹp
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Còn 2 bộ step 86 bán nốt
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 76065
Nguồn 24v-2A còn 3 cái 
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 76066
Đính kèm 76067

----------


## HẢI

> Còn 2 bộ step 86 bán nốt
> Giá 800k/1
> Đính kèm 76065
> Nguồn 24v-2A còn 3 cái 
> Giá 300k/3 hàng đẹp
> Đính kèm 76066
> Đính kèm 76067


Lấy 2 bộ này nha

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Màn hình 8inch cho máy tính
Hàng vẫn còn đẹp
Kem theo nguồn nuôi 12v
Giá  : đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

3 cặp ray bản 15 loại mỏng thích hợp cho laser và in 3d
Dài 750. Ray đẹp và sáng bóng
Giá 650k/1 và 1.8tr/ 3


Cặp vai nhôm đúc cho máy H . rất cứng cáp 
Giá 600k/cặp
Đính kèm 69505
Đính kèm 69507
Đính kèm 69509

thank các bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme THK phi 10 bước 5
Hành trình 160. Cốt đầu trục phi 8
Giá 300k


Con moto 5 pha pk569  ngoại hình hơi cũ nhưng vẫn chạy ngon
Giá 100k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Combo bản khá rộng . hành trình 280
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Mặt bích Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w servo 750w step size 60 
có lắp che bụi 
giá 2.3 tr

----------


## DUYCNC

Để e con moto pk569 và cấp vai H 600k. Bác ở chỗ nào hà nội vậy ạ

----------


## Echip

> Có 20 chục bộ step size 86 . hàng còn đẹp như mới 
> Giá đã bán
> Đính kèm 74833


Con bộ nao như hinh ko bác ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Để e con moto pk569 và cấp vai H 600k. Bác ở chỗ nào hà nội vậy ạ


Em ở gần cầu thăng long- hn
Bác liên hệ số đt em 0347736005

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Con bộ nao như hinh ko bác ?


Em ko còn bộ nào bác ah

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Step 2 pha size 56 dòng 4A . có thể sử dụng vó hồi tiếp hoặc như step 2 pha thông thường.
Đính kèm 76571
Đính kèm 76573
Giá : đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

3 cặp ray bản 15 loại mỏng thích hợp cho laser và in 3d
Dài 750. Ray đẹp và sáng bóng
Giá 650k/1 và 1.8tr/ 3
Đính kèm 75680

Cặp vai nhôm đúc cho máy H . rất cứng cáp 
Giá :đã bán
Đính kèm 69505


thank các bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cây vít me phi 15 bước 20 tổng dài 600
Đầy đủ gối và áo cho đai ốc
Hàng japan độ chính xác cao
Giá 500k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 24v-12.5A và 24V-14.6A
Hàng còn đẹp như mới
Giá 300k/ 1

----------


## tvn24680

Để e 1 cục nguồn korea nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Để e 1 cục nguồn korea nhé


Ok bác . bác cho em sđt để liên hệ

----------


## tvn24680

> Ok bác . bác cho em sđt để liên hệ


Sđt e 0904070171

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray 15  mã MSA 15 dài 220 block có cánh đẹp như mới 
Giá 350k

Vitme 1405 hành trình 180 có tay quay và khóa trục khi cần
Quay êm . ko rơ lắc chút nào
Giá : đã bán
Đính kèm 76704
Đính kèm 76705

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn 24v có 2 loại 12.5A và 14.6A
Giá 300k/1
Đính kèm 76746
Đính kèm 76747
Đính kèm 76748
Đính kèm 76749
Hai tấm nhôm định hình 
Dài 730 rộng 110 và dày 12
Giá : đã bán
Đính kèm 76751
Đính kèm 76753l
Đính kèm 76754

----------


## Hoangdesign

em đặt gạch 2 tấm nhôm nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> em đặt gạch 2 tấm nhôm nhé


Ok bác nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Khớp nối 10-14 loại đường kính ngoài phi 40




Combo bản  rộng . hành trình 280
ray NSK 20 rất đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Mặt bích Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w servo 750w step size 60 
có lắp che bụi 
giá 2.2 tr
Đính kèm 76275
Đính kèm 76276
Cặp đôn ray 20 dài 750 cao 35
Thép trắng rất đẹp có sẵn lỗ bắt ray 20
Giá Đã bán
Đính kèm 75986
Đính kèm 75987
Nguồn vẫn còn nhiều
Nguồn 24v-12.5A và 24V-14.6A
Hàng còn đẹp như mới
Giá 300k/ 1



Có hai cái mặt part để gắn vào block
Làm cho trục y   máy H rất hợp tiện cho việc chắn bụi
Kt 280x300 nhôm mạ đen rất cứng
Giá 300k/1 ( bác nào muốn phay lỗ bắt vào block thì em có thể phay luôn (+50k)

Đính kèm 75238

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cây vitme 1605 mạ đen đủ gối áo
Hành trình 440 quay êm ái mượt mà
Giá 500k
Đính kèm 74698
Đính kèm 74699

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update
Block SHS 15 trượt êm đủ bi
Giá 200k/2
Đính kèm 76895
Đính kèm 76896

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

2 cặp ray THK SRS 15 dài 630 gồm 6 block một cặp
Giá 450k/ cặp .

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme1605 Nsk japan
Hành trình 440 cấp chính xác c3z
Đẹp long lanh .đủ gối 
Giá 700k
Đính kèm 77055
Đính kèm 77056

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bán nhanh nghỉ tết 
Hành trình 440 cấp chính xác c3z
Đẹp long lanh .đủ gối 
Giá . Đã bán
Đính kèm 77055
Đính kèm 77056[/QUOTE]
Combo  làm trục z  hoặc trục Y
Hành trình 230. Ray 20 vitme 1510
Part moto size 60. Khớp nối 8-10
Rất chắc chắn
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 77076
Đính kèm 77077
Đính kèm 77078

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp đôn ray 20 dài 750 cao 35
Thép trắng rất đẹp có sẵn lỗ bắt ray 20
Giá ĐÃ BÁN
Đính kèm 75986
Đính kèm 75987
Đôn ray  nhôm 20 dài 840 cao 40
Giá . 400k/ cặp
Đính kèm 75558
Đính kèm 75559
 cặp ray bản 15 bản mỏng
Dài 620. Ray đẹp và sáng bóng
Giá đã bán


Combo bản rộng . hành trình 280
ray NSK 20 cực đẹp .loại có đẹm nhựa nên rất êm 
vitme NSK1520 cấp chính xác C5.
Mặt bích Có thể lắp dc servo 200w 400w servo 750w step size 60 
có lắp che bụi 
giá 2.2 tr
Đính kèm 76275
Đính kèm 76276

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ vai nhôm cho máy cnc
Kích thước : cao 475, rộng 155 ở đầu to và 75 ở đầu nhỏ
Nhôm dày 15mm
Giá đã bán

----------


## thanhvu89

> Vitme1605 Nsk japan
> Hành trình 440 cấp chính xác c3z
> Đẹp long lanh .đủ gối 
> Giá 700k
> Đính kèm 77055
> Đính kèm 77056


Cái này còn không bạn

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Cái này còn không bạn


Vẫn còn bạn nhé
Bạn liên hệ số đt dưới chữ kí nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ngày mưa gió 
Em bán cái trục z nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn
Thông số:
Bản rộng 130 hành trình 150
Ray 15 vít me phí 10 bước 4
Động cơ ezi step có hồi tiếp size 60( hiện đang lắp pk569)
Giá : đã bán



Đã phay sẵn lỗ để lắp vào truc X và lỗ để gắn kẹp spindle
Thông

----------


## ktshung

combo này còn không bác, bằng sắt hay nhôm?
Giá 1.6tr
Đính kèm 77076
Đính kèm 77077
Đính kèm 77078[/QUOTE]

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

[QUOTE=ktshung;164253]combo này còn không bác, bằng sắt hay nhôm?
Giá 1.6tr


Cái này bằng nhôm bác ơi. Có bác gạch lâu lâu rồi mà ko biwets có lấy ko nữa

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray 15 loại block có cánh . Ray sáng đẹp trượt êm
Dài 1.18m
Giá : đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Lô nguồn 24v loại 12.5A và 14.6A hàng còn đẹp
Giá 300k/1


Bán cái đế nhôm combo , nhôm đặc có sẵn lỗ bắt ray 20
Tổng dài 1335 mm rộng 200, khoảng cách tâm ray 128mm
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em bán cái trục z nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn
Thông số:
Bản rộng 130 hành trình 150
Ray 15 vít me phí 10 bước 4
Động cơ ezi step có hồi tiếp size 60
Giá : 1tr6

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn xịn 
LAMBDA 24v-14A
Giá 350k/1 và 1.6tr/5


Ray HSR15  dài 340
Giá 450k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

2cây vítme 1605 rất bót và êm
Hành trình 200 và 250
Giá Đã bán
Đính kèm 77644
Đính kèm 77645

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tiếp tục thanh lý
Combo trục z bản rộng 140 hành trình 200 
ray 15 vitme 1205 part moto size 60
đế nhôm dày cứng cáp, trượt êm ái
Giá :1.7 triệu



Nguồn xịn 
LAMBDA 24v-14A
Giá 350k/1 và 1.6tr/5


Ray HSR15  dài 340
Giá 400k

Em bán cái trục z nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn
Thông số:
Bản rộng 130 hành trình 150
Ray 15 vít me phi 10 bước 4
Động cơ ezi step 2 pha có hồi tiếp size 60 touque 2.4Nm
Giá : 1tr6

Lô nguồn 24v loại 12.5A và 14.6A hàng còn đẹp
Giá 300k/1


Bán cái đế nhôm combo , nhôm đặc có sẵn lỗ bắt ray 20
Tổng dài 1335 mm rộng 200, khoảng cách tâm ray 128mm
Giá  Đã bán

----------


## huyquynhbk

mấy combo này mà xuất hiện từ năm ngoái thì quất luôn bác ah

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> mấy combo này mà xuất hiện từ năm ngoái thì quất luôn bác ah


Thế thì gọi là lúc cần thì ko có mà lúc có thì không cần  :Big Grin:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Biến tần 1.5kw điện 220v. Chạy 1 pha , 3 phá đều ok
Hàng mời tồn kho chưa dùng
Giá Đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tiếp tục thanh lý
Combo trục z bản rộng 140 hành trình 200 
ray 15 vitme 1205 part moto size 60
đế nhôm dày cứng cáp, trượt êm ái
Giá :đã bán



Nguồn xịn 
LAMBDA 24v-14A
Giá 350k/1 và 1.6tr/5


Ray HSR15  dài 340
Giá 400k

Em bán cái trục z nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn
Thông số:
Bản rộng 130 hành trình 150
Ray 15 vít me phi 10 bước 4
Động cơ ezi step 2 pha có hồi tiếp size 60 touque 2.4Nm
Giá : đã bán

Lô nguồn 24v loại 12.5A và 14.6A hàng còn đẹp
Giá 300k/1


Bộ vai nhôm cho máy cnc
Kích thước : cao 475, rộng 155 ở đầu to và 75 ở đầu nhỏ
Nhôm dày 15mm
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vítme phi 15 bước 10 hành trình 460 kèm khớp nối 8-10
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray 20 dài 1.54 m
Thích hợp cho máy 1325
Ray sáng đẹp trượt êm ái
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Block Nsk loại S20 
Giá đã bán

----------

Mr Su

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vítme phi 16 bước 5 sáng đẹp 
Hành trình cây ngắn là 220 và 2 cây dài là 270
Giá 330k/1 lấy  cả là 900k/3

----------


## Nam CNC

visme rẻ mà quá ngon , cấp chính xác cao TBI hàng này chắc SX tại taiwan.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## vhgreen

> 2 cặp ray THK SRS 15 dài 630 gồm 6 block một cặp
> Giá 450k/ cặp . 
> Đính kèm 76978
> Đính kèm 76979


Để em 1 cặp này nhé a.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Để em 1 cặp này nhé a.


Vâng. Bác liên hệ số đt em ở dưới để trao đổi nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> visme rẻ mà quá ngon , cấp chính xác cao TBI hàng này chắc SX tại taiwan.


Vâng em cũng thấy vậy. Nhiều khi chính xác cao nên lắp ráp vào máy cũng phải thật chính xác mới êm ái đc. Mấy loại cx thấp thì dễ lắp hơn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ step 5 pha loại chính xác cao . Cốt trục moto 10 mm
Độ phân giải 0.36 độ
Hàng còn đẹp và rất mới
Driver autonic tính hợp 3 trục
Có đủ giắc cắm cho moto và drive
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ray 15 dài 430. 
Trượt êm ái
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Trục z
Bản rộng 150 hành trình 200 vítme 1605
Đế nhôm dày 20 mm
Part moto sẽ phay theo yêu cầu của khách dùng size 57,60,86 
có khớp nối và sẵn lỗ m6 để gắn đc kẹp sindle 1.5 kw
Kt lỗ gắn là 130x58

Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bộ trục z
Bản rộng 150 hành trình 200 vítme 1605
Part gắn moto step size 57 hoặc 60
Có sắn lỗ gắn kẹp spindle
Khớp nối 8-10
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Còn 3 nguồn 24v- 14.6A (350w)
Hàng lambda rất bền
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em bán bộ combo trục X và z
Thông số
Hành trình 270x200
X bước 10 và z bước 5 
Động cơ x là size 60: pk 569 
Cả bộ trượt êm ái . Về lắp vào vai x là đc luôn khỏi cần chế cháo
Giá :đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em bán bộ combo trục X và z
Thông số
Hành trình 270x200
X bước 10 và z bước 5 
Động cơ x là size 60: pk 569 
Cả bộ trượt êm ái và cứng cáp. Về lắp vào vai x là đc luôn khỏi cần chế cháo
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray size 20 dài 1 m hàng nsk japan
1 cặp có 3 block
Giá 900k
Quá nhà chở lấy 800k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cần bán combo nhôm bản rộng
Thông số. 
Hành trình 280 ray nsk20 vítme phi 15 bước 20
Linh kiện japan nên trượt êm và độ chính xác cao
Mặt bính vừa secvo 750w . 200-400w hoặc step size 60
Có nắp che bụi. Chắc chắn và êm ái
Giá 2.1 tr.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp vai nhôm mạ đen 
Nhôm dày 20
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

2 tấm nhôm  mạ đen rất cứng 
Dày 20mm .ko có lỗ 
Các cạnh đc phay phẳng
Kích thước  700x150x20 và 510x150x20
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 78014

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hai tấm nhôm
Kích thước 1170x 110x20 mạ đen rất cứng
Các cạnh đc phay phẳng
Giá 800k/2

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Step 5 pha  size 569 của vexta và syn
Thông số giống nhau
Giá 250k/1 và 450k/2

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đế nhôm combo. Nhôm dày rất cứng cáp
Dài 1.2 m bản rộng 160 .
Lỗ bắt ray 20. Kèm mặt bích . 
Part gắn moto size 60 . 
Giá đã bán

----------


## vuotquaconsong

bác có em nào giống con này ko ah , nếu có alo giúp em ah , 0964691417

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vítme 1505 và 1605 hành trình 300 đến 440
Hàng còn rất đẹp. Đủ áo gối
Giá 500k/1 và 900k/2

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray 15 dài 1.52 m 
Giá : đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bán combo nhỏ
Hành trình 350 bản rộng 125. ray 15 vítme 1510
Part gắn moto size 60
Giá đã bán

----------


## trucnguyen

Em lấy bộ combo nha bác.
Inbox em số TK

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em lấy bộ combo nha bác.
> Inbox em số TK


Em đã inbox số tk cho bác.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Combo hành trình 250 bản rộng 125
Ray 15 vítme 1510 . Hình thức đẹp.
Gắn vừa step size 60 và servo 200-400w
Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 78295
Đính kèm 78296
Đính kèm 78297

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hộp số hamonic size 32 tỉ số 1:50 cốt xuyên tâm 
Mặt bích ra 115
Kẻm theo hệ thống cấp khí xuyên tâm
Giá 2.5tr/1

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Moto 200w vòng quay 1360rpm
Giá 600k/1
Đính kèm 78349Đính kèm 78350

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Trục z full nhôm hành trình 150 vítme 1205 kích thước tổng thể 345x150'
Kẹp spindle D80 cho spin 1.5kw và 2.2 kw
Gắn vừa moto size 57 . Khớp nối 8-8
Giá 1.8tr (như hình)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Màn hình cảm ứng 7 inch
Đẹp như mới .
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn xịn 24v-14A ngoại hình đẹp ko trày xước
Giá 400k/1
Đính kèm 78361
Đính kèm 78362
Đính kèm 78363
 Drive step 5pha .autonic korea hàng tháo máy
Giá 300k/1
Đính kèm 78364

----------


## Mới CNC

> Nguồn xịn 24v-14A ngoại hình đẹp ko trày xước
> Giá 400k/1
> Đính kèm 78361
> Đính kèm 78362
> Đính kèm 78363
>  Drive step 5pha .autonic korea hàng tháo máy
> Giá 300k/1
> Đính kèm 78364


không thấy hình Hải ới.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nguồn xịn 24v-14A hàng đẹp ko trày xước
Giá 400k/1
Đính kèm 78371
Đính kèm 78372
Đính kèm 78373
Driver step 5 pha autonic .
Hàng tháo máy ngoại hình rất
 đẹp
Giá 300k/1
Đính kèm 78374Đính kèm 78375

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bán khung máy CNC hành trình 320x380 full nhôm cứng cáp . Động cơ mạnh mẽ 2.4Nm.
Sử dụng ray vuông bền bỉ. Mặt bàn 2 tấm rất dày và cứng. Kẹp spindle phi 65 cho động cơ 800w. Phay nhôm ok 
Bác nào quan tâm cần thêm thông tin thì inbox Zalo 0347736005 
giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray 15 loại 4 rãnh bi. Dài 600
Trượt êm.
Giá đã bán

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em có lô vítme mới về 
1605 hành trình 340 giá 400k/cây
Vitme 1505 hành trình 140 giá 250k/cây
Vitme 1010 hành trình 280 và 230 giá 250k/cây

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray 20 dài 1.12m trượt êm
Giá 1.1tr

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vitme 1205 hành trình 150 hàng nhật còn mới đẹp
Giá 300k
Đính kèm 78511

----------

vuthunganz755@gmail.com

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp vitme 1210 dài 400 ht 250 
Hàng đẹp êm mượt
Giá 700k/cặp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Up cho bác nào cần. Vẫn còn một vài món

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có lô step 2 pha 57 và 86 
Giá  loại 57 là200k và loại 86 là 400k

----------

